# Subscriptions/current course closures - what is your club doing?



## MikeH (Apr 2, 2020)

evening all

Hope you're all well and staying safe/sane in these crazy times

know there's been a lot of threads/posts around this topic but looking to get a snapshot as of now - April 2 - as many subs will have been due for renewal yesterday

Looking to find out examples of anything that was/is being offered to members to either...

Encourage them to pay their subs by April 1/ASAP
Recognise that those who did pay on Jan 1 can't play at the moment

could be
Deferring renewal until courses are back open
bar card bonuses
extra months being added on to 2021 memberships
anything else innovative
any special options for those who have been impacted financially in a big way by the crisis

or is the situation not even being acknowledged?

If you do post a response be useful to know a)when your renewal was/is and b) name of your club or just area it is if you don't want to post the club name

thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## Beeky (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi Mike,  
Literally just posted about this seconds ago!! Here’s a copy of my experience - wrong on so many levels. Hope you get the outcome you’re looking for. I understand club’s precarious position, but us members are at an even greater risk!! Apologies, it’s a bit long winded. All the best:
Hi,
I’m a member of a golf club who, like all others, have closed down due to the Coronavirus. 
Yesterday they announced an offer for members to cancel, effective immediately. However, they only applied this to members who pay by direct debit. I paid in advance and they are refusing to refund. Essentially, keeping my money with no recourse. I’m aware that under Consumer law an organisation can’t make you pay for something that you can’t use, however they are refusing to refund or offer anything in the form of credit/extended membership as other clubs have in the area. They are essentially refunding monthly payers as they won’t have to fork out for the next 5 months (when membership ends), whereas us annual payers just have to wave goodbye to the money..., so they say. I’m furious about this but have sent amicable emails which have been met with a sneering response. Can anyone confirm my belief that this is a breach/material change of a contract. That withholding money for a service I cannot use is unlawful and advise what my best course of action is. I’ve tried to open a dialogue and even offered counter measures, but no response. They also won’t give me access to cancellation or grievance policies. And!! If you’re feeling bad for the club in anyway, they sent the email out offering monthly members the chance to cancel immediately a matter of hours after they took everyone’s subs for April. Whilst this doesn’t affect me, it’s a good insight into the arrogance and lack of regard I’m up against.

Any help is much appreciated... and there is more to the story 😉


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 2, 2020)

We've been encouraging members to renew subs and have waived  those who pay monthly the £40 admin fee and also let it be know if you cant keep the payments you can stop at anytime and rejoin as soon as you can afford it/we're open again.
We will offer up to all members who have renewed some sort of bonus but we are still working out what that will be .
We sent out another newsletter today quoting from Golf Monthly


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2020)

My last course are stopping taking the monthly payments (a lot pay that way) for 3 months and are adding i think 6 months onto the term of anyone who has paid for the year in full. They have asked anyone who can, to pay half monthly fees for the next 3 months and they will gain 3 full months credit for this down the line. theyll review all in time for when 3 months is up


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2020)

My new club (Ellesborough) allowed me ( and Fragger and CVG) to pay subs from 1st March and effectively allow us a free months golf. Subs due 1st April.
So we paid up before all this began
We've had a couple of emails from the Finance Board Member asking for subs to be paid asap
They are looking at ways to reduce costs and, once they've had as many subs in as they think they're going to get, are looking at what they can do for the members.
I'm expecting some information next week with an outline of what, if anything, they can do.
Communication is very good at Ellesborough and I dont expect we'll be kept in the dark about anything.

My previous club has already come out with a raft of measures designed to persuade people to pay by 1/4
Memberships will be extended by the amount of time the course is shut
Added to that, fees have been frozen for 2 years and, when play resumes, £30 will be credited to bar cards of full members and £20 to 5 day members and again at the start of next season.
This is going to cost the club in excess of £60k this year ..or about 60 full member's worth of finance.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 2, 2020)

We've furloughed 5 staff but with a skeleton staff left and all our standing orders, invoices from materials already bought  etc which need paying we are looking at overheads of in excess of £20K per month whilst closed


----------



## chasf (Apr 2, 2020)

My course is offering a 20% discount if you pay in full. You can pay 50% now and the balance when the course opens again.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 2, 2020)

I pay by monthly direct debit and I’m continuing to do so, I’m a member of one of the Crown clubs.
We have been told that our expiry / renewal date will just get pushed forward by however many months the lockdown continues for. It’s a bit of a loss if you just intend to stay there...


----------



## Diamond (Apr 2, 2020)

I am new to golf and joined a club for the first time in January and paid up for 6 months (£580).  
their first step was to add a levy of £35 due in April for Direct Debits and £35 added on for new memberships on 1st August. They also asked for people to pay their yearly subs early, if possible, subs are due 1st August for the next 12 months.

I then received an email to say they had applied for a business loan and if that is successful those who have paid direct debit will not have to pay in May and June. I emailed them on Tuesday asking them what they intend to do for those people who have paid up front until 1st August, so far I have heard nothing back.
My thoughts are that if I lose a further 2 months then I should get either a refund or those months taken off next years subs.

Reading the article on Denmark opening courses it sounds positive but having seen the idiots at my club just before it closed it would be a bad idea in the present climate.

I think golf will do much better than football and rugby which may not get back to normal until they find a vaccine.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 2, 2020)

Yeovil

All members that paid by due date of 31st March will get a credit against next years fees for any weeks the course is closed.

Any member on the at risk list will get a credit for any weeks the club is open during their period of isolation.

There also appears to be some sort of special event being planned for later in the year for all those that paid by the due date.


----------



## karlcole (Apr 2, 2020)

My club have not made any communication at all which is probably the worst course of action to take imo


----------



## JamesR (Apr 2, 2020)

I had already paid mine, so don’t know what is available to those that haven’t yet.

Due by 31.3.20 - Kedleston Park GC on Derby


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 2, 2020)

East Midlands - members club
Subs due 1st April, pay by 30th April to remain a member.
Usual terms, but concession to pay half by 30th April and half by 31st August if that makes finances easier to manage.
Direct debit system unchanged.
Compensation for the period of closure will be returned in the form of credit to green card, but limited to a maximum of two months.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 3, 2020)

I paid my April 1st subscription in February to take advantage of a few free playing vouchers for guests, and just hope that the club survives, and any imbalance between those who've paid and still not paid is corrected when things eventually return to normal


----------



## MikeH (Apr 3, 2020)

thanks everyone for your replies - super useful!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 3, 2020)

Paid my fee's in Jan in full for me & the Mrs
Had an email from the club yesterday saying bare minimum of staff kept on.
Club losing £10,000 per month
No mention of any scheme to suspend DD's or extend memberships.
However, they did ask if members would top up bar cards / give loans & contribute extra money.

I barely played all winter due to the weather & now this.
I'm seriously thinking of going nomadic next year.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 3, 2020)

Nothing and I expect nothing.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 3, 2020)

My fee's aren't due until the end of June, nest year starts 1st July. They don't need to do anything in reality for me, it's not exactly the clubs fault I can't play or am furloughed stuck at home.
 I have no idea what they will be, but if I can afford them I will continue


----------



## IanM (Apr 3, 2020)

As in other thread.  Old school members' club, subs paid in January.  Email from Board reminding membership that as co owners we all share in the success or failure of the Club and that no refunds will be payable (as expected)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 3, 2020)

Renewal due 1st April. 

Nothing has been offered, I don't expect that to change. 

Proprietary club in Northumberland


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 3, 2020)

MikeH said:



			evening all

Hope you're all well and staying safe/sane in these crazy times

know there's been a lot of threads/posts around this topic but looking to get a snapshot as of now - April 2 - as many subs will have been due for renewal yesterday

Looking to find out examples of anything that was/is being offered to members to either...

Encourage them to pay their subs by April 1/ASAP
Recognise that those who did pay on Jan 1 can't play at the moment

could be
Deferring renewal until courses are back open
bar card bonuses
extra months being added on to 2021 memberships
anything else innovative
any special options for those who have been impacted financially in a big way by the crisis

or is the situation not even being acknowledged?

If you do post a response be useful to know a)when your renewal was/is and b) name of your club or just area it is if you don't want to post the club name

thanks in advance

Mike
		
Click to expand...

Fees due 1st April - I paid mine in full.

Club have been communicating more than usual with an heartfelt plea for members to pay their subs to ensure we have a course to come back to! It seems to have worked.

The General Manager has also said that the club would look to compensate members for the lack of golf from 1st April - no details yet.

They have also published several vidios of work being done on the course with hollow-tining and fairway work being completed. We suffered badly in the wet weather (remember that!) so a lot of remedial work needs doing. The irony of doing all this work without having to avoid golfers isn't lost on the members.

In context we are a resort style course with 140 ish beds and bowls / gym facilities as well as golf so the owners are hurting badly.


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 3, 2020)

Few weeks back club were giving each member 4 green fees for the 5 weeks lost due to rain/ flooding 
Nothing on this yet . Have my sub paid in full ..  very rich club so i hope they do something anyhow 

Mind u the owner is an american millionare who business is aimed at americans and rich irish so god knows whats in line for us at end of this


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 4, 2020)

Members club (south london). Subs due as of 1 Jan - either paid in full by 1 Jan or by 9 instalments Feb through October.

Current proposal being considered is to change subs renewal date to 1 April thereby giving a three month extension. Also to not collect instalments for March to May inclusive and push the collection period back by 3 months. But still needs to be ratified/agreed by the Board.

Will be a kick in the balance sheet but is the right thing, and should be survivable.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 4, 2020)

Members club in the East Midlands.  Renewal date is 1st October.

Nothing mentioned re fees and the club will need them to stay afloat, so I’m not expecting or anticipating any concessions.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			My new club (Ellesborough) allowed me ( and Fragger and CVG) to pay subs from 1st March and effectively allow us a free months golf. Subs due 1st April.
So we paid up before all this began
We've had a couple of emails from the Finance Board Member asking for subs to be paid asap
They are looking at ways to reduce costs and, once they've had as many subs in as they think they're going to get, are looking at what they can do for the members.
I'm expecting some information next week with an outline of what, if anything, they can do.
Communication is very good at Ellesborough and I dont expect we'll be kept in the dark about anything.

My previous club has already come out with a raft of measures designed to persuade people to pay by 1/4
Memberships will be extended by the amount of time the course is shut
Added to that, fees have been frozen for 2 years and, when play resumes, £30 will be credited to bar cards of full members and £20 to 5 day members and again at the start of next season.
This is going to cost the club in excess of £60k this year ..or about 60 full member's worth of finance.
		
Click to expand...

Update from the Board.
Over 500 have paid subs for the year but about 120 haven't 
Finances are ok but we will have a deficit at the end of the year if no more subs are forthcoming 
Recruitment could be tricky depending on what happens with C19 so, at the moment, there are no plans to refund members or move subscription dates as this could jeopardise the future of the club.
The time to look at that will be this time next year when the pre-approved subscription rise may be frozen.

Overall, I'm happy with that.
Some of the measures being put forward from other clubs can, in my view, only hasten their demise.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 4, 2020)

IanM said:



			As in other thread.  Old school members' club, subs paid in January.  Email from Board reminding membership that as co owners we all share in the success or failure of the Club and that no refunds will be payable (as expected)
		
Click to expand...

Basically the same email we got however it emphasized the losses to date with loss of visitor income and hinted rather strongly that this will be shared amongst the membership which is worrying.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 4, 2020)

Ours will be rolled out next week, paid by 1st May.
Not sure what I’m doing yet. That £1450 could go along way, 80% doesn’t go that far despite what some on here think 😱


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 4, 2020)

My club Oxfordshire area has responded with their plans ... half the staff are furloughed which will be covered by the government grants.
They acknowledged that income from visitors will be down but are not aware of the total value of this lost revenue.
Membership response has been good, it was due at the start of March, so before all of the issues had impacted. They had a new membership scheme in place referred to as a winter warmer and that has been relatively successful.
They are a bit unsure of the strategy going forward and it will be determined by the amount of months closure or lost earning days. They are talking about reflecting this in next years subs - loss or not.
But the business for a club should not wholly be dependent on green fees .. it won’t survive on that strategy. My present club is relatively expensive per year, but I expect the basic membership to cover the day to day running and green fees are pure profit. Given that there is a payment being given by the government 40% of the wages bill is covered for the number of months it can be claimed. So I suppose this is the key to the profit and loss sheet.


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 4, 2020)

MikeH said:



			evening all

Hope you're all well and staying safe/sane in these crazy times

know there's been a lot of threads/posts around this topic but looking to get a snapshot as of now - April 2 - as many subs will have been due for renewal yesterday

Looking to find out examples of anything that was/is being offered to members to either...

Encourage them to pay their subs by April 1/ASAP
Recognise that those who did pay on Jan 1 can't play at the moment

could be
Deferring renewal until courses are back open
bar card bonuses
extra months being added on to 2021 memberships
anything else innovative
any special options for those who have been impacted financially in a big way by the crisis

or is the situation not even being acknowledged?

If you do post a response be useful to know a)when your renewal was/is and b) name of your club or just area it is if you don't want to post the club name

thanks in advance

Mike
		
Click to expand...

Betchworth park Dorking are totally ignoring the whole situation?? Extremely frustrating


----------



## gary996 (Apr 5, 2020)

Bridle Path, Gosforth
Fees due 31st March. We had an email extending this until 30th April but basically told there will be no benefit and the yearly subscription will be the same. 
It is hard. I’d love to pay but until the lockdown is sorted I just can’t justify it. Jobs are uncertain and family has to cone first. Hoping the club can come through it and I’ll sign back up at the first opportunity.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 5, 2020)

Our subs were due 31/3.

Got an email urging members to renew as normal, and stating that anyone who didn't do so in the hope of saving some money, would still have to pay a full year's sub from the point the course reopens to 31/03/2021.

I have renewed, but reckon we will lose a good number of members as a result.


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 5, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Our subs were due 31/3.

Got an email urging members to renew as normal, and stating that anyone who didn't do so in the hope of saving some money, would still have to pay a full year's sub from the point the course reopens to 31/03/2021.

I have renewed, but reckon we will lose a good number of members as a result.
		
Click to expand...

My subs were due in early September so paid upfront as per every year, have emailed the club to find out what will happen getting totally blanked even though they are urging members to pay for a service they can’t currently use, ignoring the problem will not make it go away , will cost them a lot of members!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 5, 2020)

Ducky81 said:



			My subs were due in early September so paid upfront as per every year, have emailed the club to find out what will happen getting totally blanked even though they are urging members to pay for a service they can’t currently use, ignoring the problem will not make it go away , will cost them a lot of members!!!
		
Click to expand...

If Subs were due in September (unusual) why are they still urging members to pay?

Surely the subs should be in with nothing to pay till this coming September.

I can understand the request for some sort of rebate or extension, but as we don’t know how long it’s going to last, it’s difficult to predict


----------



## oltimer (Apr 5, 2020)

Our Club membership fees will be suspended for however long the period the Course is closed, renewal dates will be extended pro rata, that's called looking after your Members.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 5, 2020)

oltimer said:



			Our Club membership fees will be suspended for however long the period the Course is closed, renewal dates will be extended pro rata, that's called looking after your Members.
		
Click to expand...

Are they mothballing the course ? With just two greenstaff working at ours basically just ticking over and with standing orders, contract payments etc we will have overheads of £20K per months .


----------



## oltimer (Apr 5, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Are they mothballing the course ? With just two greenstaff working at ours basically just ticking over and with standing orders, contract payments etc we will have overheads of £20K per months .
		
Click to expand...

No in fact the opposite , using the lack of foot traffic to make improvements with the Course which is ready for use immed restrictions are removed.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2020)

Ducky81 said:



			My subs were due in early September so paid upfront as per every year, have emailed the club to find out what will happen getting totally blanked even though they are urging members to pay for a service they can’t currently use, ignoring the problem will not make it go away , will cost them a lot of members!!!
		
Click to expand...

Your subs are due in September, the course has only been closed for 2 weeks, give them a chance. Loyalty costs nothing.

Who actually knows how long the courses will be closed. The management have never come across a situation like this before. 

If people decide to leave because they haven’t communicated then really do they deserve to be a member at this club.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2020)

oltimer said:



			No in fact the opposite , using the lack of foot traffic to make improvements with the Course which is ready for use immed restrictions are removed.
		
Click to expand...

We’ll they shouldn’t be, the guidelines are clear, minimum amount of work as possible to keep the course going.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 5, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We’ll they shouldn’t be, the guidelines are clear, minimum amount of work as possible to keep the course going.
		
Click to expand...

Was about to reply with the same , in  webinar the other day BIGGA made it quite clear that the HMRC will be auditing clubs that furloughed workers. Don't what the situation would be if no workers furloughed tho ?
https://www.bigga.org.uk/news-listing/bigga-appeal-to-follow-covid-19-guidance.html


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 5, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We’ll they shouldn’t be, the guidelines are clear, minimum amount of work as possible to keep the course going.
		
Click to expand...

This seems a little odd. If a club has the financial resource to retain all its green keeping staff, and they are able to ensure that the staff can work safely on the course within government instructions, why are they only allowed to do the bare minimum to maintain the course? Isn't the alternative to furlough workers, costing the government money which the Club is prepared to fork out itself? It can't be impossible to make sure that say 5 or 6 staff follow the social distancing and safety guidelines.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 5, 2020)

fenwayrich said:



			This seems a little odd. If a club has the financial resource to retain all its green keeping staff, and they are able to ensure that the staff can work safely on the course within government instructions, why are they only allowed to do the bare minimum to maintain the course? Isn't the alternative to furlough workers, costing the government money which the Club is prepared to fork out itself? It can't be impossible to make sure that say 5 or 6 staff follow the social distancing and safety guidelines.

Or am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, Bigga has issued instructions to all clubs to what is allowed regardless of how much money they have.

Minimum course maintenance allowed and that’s it.

https://www.bigga.org.uk/news-listing/covid-19-crisis-essential-maintenance-randa.html

It’s all about following guidelines on safe distancing and essential travel and I don’t  know many courses in the uk where all staff live on site.


----------



## oltimer (Apr 5, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We’ll they shouldn’t be, the guidelines are clear, minimum amount of work as possible to keep the course going.
		
Click to expand...

As haven`t been near the place for weeks was more of an assumption by me perhaps been better if had said repairs (not improvements) as course taken a bashing with wet Winter.


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 5, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If Subs were due in September (unusual) why are they still urging members to pay?

Surely the subs should be in with nothing to pay till this coming September.

I can understand the request for some sort of rebate or extension, but as we don’t know how long it’s going to last, it’s difficult to predict
		
Click to expand...

I meant my subs were paid in sept subs are due on date you joined when emailing & asking what they plan to do ie extend/freeze the memberships u get blanked


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 5, 2020)

Ducky81 said:



			I meant my subs were paid in sept subs are due on date you joined when emailing & asking what they plan to do ie extend/freeze the memberships u get blanked
		
Click to expand...

Or perhaps they have been inundated with emails
Anything on the members area of the website?


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 5, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Or perhaps they have been inundated with emails
Anything on the members area of the website?
		
Click to expand...

No nothing on club’s website a bit of reassurance would be nice or updates


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 5, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Fees due 1st April - I paid mine in full.

Club have been communicating more than usual with an heartfelt plea for members to pay their subs to ensure we have a course to come back to! It seems to have worked.

The General Manager has also said that the club would look to compensate members for the lack of golf from 1st April - no details yet.

They have also published several vidios of work being done on the course with hollow-tining and fairway work being completed. We suffered badly in the wet weather (remember that!) so a lot of remedial work needs doing. The irony of doing all this work without having to avoid golfers isn't lost on the members.

In context we are a resort style course with 140 ish beds and bowls / gym facilities as well as golf so the owners are hurting badly.
		
Click to expand...

Update - club have informed all members who have recently paid their subs that these will cover 15 months rather than the normal 12.

A good response in the circumstances.


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 5, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Update - club have informed all members who have recently paid their subs that these will cover 15 months rather than the normal 12.

I good response in the circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

Great response from your club & fair play to them


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 5, 2020)

Ducky81 said:



			No nothing on club’s website a bit of reassurance would be nice or updates
		
Click to expand...

Which club? Maybe someone else is a member there and has some info


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 5, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Which club? Maybe someone else is a member there and has some info
		
Click to expand...

Betchworth park
No info


----------



## JollyRedDevil (Apr 6, 2020)

Subs due end of April. Moseley Golf Club. We are getting 1% discount for every week the club house is closed and a further 1% for every week the course is closed, up to a maximum of 60%, if we pay in full. DD payers will get the discount once they've paid for 12 months. Discounts being paid onto the bar card.


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 6, 2020)

I had not renewed, but from an email sent out to members, last years membership expired 31st March, all members who had renewed would have their direct debits frozen until playing resumes, not sure what the course action was for those who had paid in full.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 6, 2020)

Paying by direct debit this year for the first time, still coming out of my account as normal, plenty of emails keeping us updated, small price to pay if you want a club to go back to in my opinion.


----------



## Junior (Apr 7, 2020)

Our subs were due 1st of April. Club sent an email asking people to pay as, even though they might not be playing, there are of course costs incurred.  Anyone who paid will effectively get the subs reduced for next year inline with how many weeks we are not on the course.   I thought this was a very fair approach.


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			August or April?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds fair our club is not communicating full stop ignoring emails etc I doubt I will be renewing my membership there


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2020)

Ducky81 said:



			Sounds fair our club is not communicating full stop ignoring emails etc I doubt I will be renewing my membership there
		
Click to expand...

So you are going to leave a golf club because they have been closed for only 2 weeks and not sorted the business plan or forecast on what to do going forward 🙄

I question if you should be a member there in the 1st place if this is the support you are giving them during this horrendous times for all sports clubs up and down the country. 

As a member we stick by our club through the good times but more important we stick together during the bad times.


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			So you are going to leave a golf club because they have been closed for only 2 weeks and not sorted the business plan or forecast on what to do going forward 🙄

I question if you should be a member there in the 1st place if this is the support you are giving them during this horrendous times for all sports clubs up and down the country.

As a member we stick by our club through the good times but more important we stick together during the bad times.
		
Click to expand...

& what would you know !!!
It’s not the only reason I’m thinking of leaving,I’m self employed & work in the construction industry so will have to see how the rest of the year pans out


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2020)

Ducky81 said:



			& what would you know !!!
It’s not the only reason I’m thinking of leaving,I’m self employed & work in the construction industry so will have to see how the rest of the year pans out
		
Click to expand...

So why didn’t you say that in the previous post. It came across that way as that’s how you worded it.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 7, 2020)

If golf membership cost £100 a year then most people would be happy to ride the storm and plenty more pay next years £100 in advance.  As it is around £1000 it is a lot of money for the majority of people, combine that with lost income/economic uncertainty it is perfectly understandable why there are so many people on a golf forum wanting refunds or frozen direct debits.

If you can afford it and are emotionally tied to your club then it is an easy decision to say keep the money and here is next years subs early. I can see why anyone disagreeing with you would also cause you anxiety.

Personally I think it is far to early to know what anyone can do as it seems to change daily. We can’t expect golf clubs  to make decisions until the data is sufficient for the scientists to Move onto the next stage.  However if the lockdown lasts for months rather than weeks I do worry whether there will be a golf club left for me to go back to which means any refund or discount for next year will be gone along with my £1000 I have already paid.

Stay safe guys.


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 8, 2020)

& they have spent money in other stupid areas like £48k on new electronic gates that open for anyone & spent money on refurbishing the internal staircase when would rather have seen that money spent on the course!!!


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 8, 2020)

Diamond said:



			If golf membership cost £100 a year then most people would be happy to ride the storm and plenty more pay next years £100 in advance.  As it is around £1000 it is a lot of money for the majority of people, combine that with lost income/economic uncertainty it is perfectly understandable why there are so many people on a golf forum wanting refunds or frozen direct debits.

If you can afford it and are emotionally tied to your club then it is an easy decision to say keep the money and here is next years subs early. I can see why anyone disagreeing with you would also cause you anxiety.

Personally I think it is far to early to know what anyone can do as it seems to change daily. We can’t expect golf clubs  to make decisions until the data is sufficient for the scientists to Move onto the next stage.  However if the lockdown lasts for months rather than weeks I do worry whether there will be a golf club left for me to go back to which means any refund or discount for next year will be gone along with my £1000 I have already paid.

Stay safe guys.
		
Click to expand...

More like £1800 i was after a bit of reassurance from my club not to be totally ignored I posted on here to try & find out what other clubs across the Uk planned to do


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2020)

Ducky81 said:



			& they have spent money in other stupid areas like £48k on new electronic gates that open for anyone & spent money on refurbishing the internal staircase when would rather have seen that money spent on the course!!!
		
Click to expand...

Do you go to AGM’s or have you volunteered to go on the committee or be part of a sub committee?


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2020)

Ducky81 said:



			More like £1800 i was after a bit of reassurance from my club not to be totally ignored I posted on here to try & find out what other clubs across the Uk planned to do
		
Click to expand...

Are ALL the office staff still working at the club or have they been furloughed? 

Are they all working from home with less resources and information available to them? 

Or has the staff been reduced by more than half and are filtering the work they need to either at the club or from home?


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2020)

Ducky81 said:



			Sounds fair our club is not communicating full stop ignoring emails etc I doubt I will be renewing my membership there
		
Click to expand...

Daft question, but have you telephoned the club?


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 8, 2020)

I go to agms am an active member of the club wasn’t selected to be on the committee 
Some staff are still at the club the main ones ie manager,chairman,etc green keeping staff


----------



## Junior (Apr 8, 2020)

Traminator said:



			August or April?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, April


----------



## Lilyhawk (Apr 8, 2020)

Received an email from our club today with info about this years subs. Our payment is due by 31st May and everyone will get 12 months worth of membership for the price of 10 months. Should the lockdown still be in place the 12 months will start from whenever it’s open again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2020)

Members club Surrey/Hants borders.  Subs were due 1st April.  Cost of lost months golf calculated Pro rata. Amount split 50/50. Members will get their 50% as a reduction in subs split over next two years membership.  So 3 months lost is quarter of subs so about £400.  Members get £200 split over two years so £100 reduction in subs for two years.

Members paying by DD can also put that DD payment on hold if they are made redundant as a result of the crisis - and Temporarily convert to social membership (not sure if missed payments are still due).  Club trusting that members not suffering hardship don’t take advantage of that offer.

I’ve renewed. Paying monthly DD but as I am still working I have not tried to go down the social membership route - and won’t.


----------



## Reemul (Apr 9, 2020)

Member at Bulbury Woods GC - Dorset. Currently my membership is paused and the time the course is closed will be added on to my membership. My membership is due in June, I will renew and if this is still ongoing will get £100 put on to my card to use.

Aditionally I got some free vouchers which include 2 free rounds for mates that are not members and 5 free hours on the simulator as well as food discounts.

Very impressed so far and as mentioned am aiming to renew


----------



## Lump (Apr 9, 2020)

Mine (The Oaks-  have been great. Stopped payments from this month, last months payment will be used to pay the 1st Months payment once lockdown removed. For anyone that paid in full will get discounted membership for the new season. 
Graham Walker has been putting up loads of little drill videos up too. 
So happy I made the change to this club last year.


----------



## chellie (Apr 9, 2020)

How many of these doing free months etc are members clubs?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 9, 2020)

My club hasn’t promised anything yet about free months , etc.
They are saying let’s see what happens and we will sort it out after the virus has gone.
That sounds very sensible to me .
We have some very clever financial brains in the club. Who know what they are doing.
So I am happy to wait and see when this is over.
I want my club to thrive so am not bothered by refunds ,free months etc.
That money is gone ,or use it on the course.
But I am fortunate to be in that position, and appreciate others may not be.
That must be a decision for them ,it would be very hard to give my membership up so feel for anyone in that dilemma.


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 9, 2020)

just had mine through. Due in 1st May.  It’s a poor offer IMO even for a private members club. Set against the backdrop of the joining fee being dropped 2 years ago, I only mention this as the club, because of this is at full membership for the first time in years.
If I pay the full amount before 1st May >£1400 I get a £30 discount. Pay in June no discount, after June £50 surcharge. No mention is made of the 6 weeks of this year already lost (+ the time lost to rain, which is a separate issue, but factors into the value proposition)
The worst bit for me is the offer of some kind of compensation. This amounts to a £130 voucher to be spend in the pro shop/bar. However the club go on to say that they would rather not us take up this voluntary compensation as the club will be out of pocket.
The minimum I would expect is a pro rata discount for the 6 weeks missed until 1st May 2020. I appreciate the club needs an income but all their staff, except x2 green keepers are on furlough.


----------



## fundy (Apr 9, 2020)

Leftitshort said:



			just had mine through. Due in 1st May.  It’s a poor offer IMO even for a private members club. Set against the backdrop of the joining fee being dropped 2 years ago, I only mention this as the club, because of this is at full membership for the first time in years.
If I pay the full amount before 1st May >£1400 I get a £30 discount. Pay in June no discount, after June £50 surcharge. No mention is made of the 6 weeks of this year already lost (+ the time lost to rain, which is a separate issue, but factors into the value proposition)
The worst bit for me is the offer of some kind of compensation. This amounts to a £130 voucher to be spend in the pro shop/bar. However the club go on to say that they would rather not us take up this voluntary compensation as the club will be out of pocket.
The minimum I would expect is a pro rata discount for the 6 weeks missed until 1st May 2020. I appreciate the club needs an income but all their staff, except x2 green keepers are on furlough.
		
Click to expand...

whereabouts is your club?


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			whereabouts is your club?
		
Click to expand...

Can’t say !!


----------



## Junior (Apr 9, 2020)

chellie said:



			How many of these doing free months etc are members clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Mine is members owned and is giving back the time lost to members.  That said, if we dont get on the course for six months I'm sure the position will change.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 9, 2020)

Leftitshort said:



			Can’t say !!

Click to expand...

Why not?


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 9, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Why not?
		
Click to expand...

Cos it’s a secret, is it compulsory?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 9, 2020)

Leftitshort said:



			Cos it’s a secret, is it compulsory?
		
Click to expand...


If its secret how do the members manage to find it?


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 9, 2020)

chrisd said:



			If its secret how do the members manage to find it?
		
Click to expand...

Special handshake. I’ll have to hand in my apron now!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2020)

Mine hasn't said anything yet.  Subs are due by 1st May, I've already paid in full, as I believe have a good number of others.  Bottom line is that I want it to still be there as a club when the storm is over, there's nowhere else I want to be so I'm paying it & trusting them to do the right thing, as I have done for the past 8 years.  They haven't let me down yet.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mine hasn't said anything yet.  Subs are due by 1st May, I've already paid in full, as I believe have a good number of others.  Bottom line is that I want it to still be there as a club when the storm is over, there's nowhere else I want to be so I'm paying it & trusting them to do the right thing, as I have done for the past 8 years.  They haven't let me down yet.
		
Click to expand...

Are you close enough to get there for your daily exercise, to see how the changes I saw are coming along?


----------



## 2blue (Apr 15, 2020)

chellie said:



			How many of these doing free months etc are members clubs?
		
Click to expand...

Our Wike Ridge course is private owned by Leeds Golf Center who are part of Park Lane Property. Hopefully their strong business position will help carry the Club through these difficult times. If they'd been interested in football they'd have gone through far more than the £4M invested in the last 8yrs or so.
They've said they'll extend membership but not indicated how many months. 
They have a £9M development in the planning stage (2yrs so far due to local objections etc) so I think that maybe on hold for a few more years unless the Council Planning Committee suddenly decide that it will stimulate, much needed, growth in N Leeds (which it will) after release from lock-down. As I'm Club Captain in 2021 I have all available bits crossed.


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 15, 2020)

2blue said:



			Our Wike Ridge course is private owned by Leeds Golf Center who are part of Park Lane Property. Hopefully their strong business position will help carry the Club through these difficult times. If they'd been interested in football they'd have gone through far more than the £4M invested in the last 8yrs or so.
They've said they'll extend membership but not indicated how many months.
They have a £9M development in the planning stage (2yrs so far due to local objections etc) so I think that maybe on hold for a few more years unless the Council Planning Committee suddenly decide that it will stimulate, much needed, growth in N Leeds (which it will) after release from lock-down. As I'm Club Captain in 2021 I have all available bits crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Mine has now said if you pay by direct debit you can freeze it & the for the majority of us who paid upfront they will look at it when the financial year is over so I’m not holding my breath!!!they are already in a strong position financially so will have to wait & see,in the meantime during my boredom have been looking at other clubs in the Surrey area.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 15, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			Are you close enough to get there for your daily exercise, to see how the changes I saw are coming along?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not daily, but I have started going every Friday; the caterer, in an effort to keep his head above water, is doing veg boxes, meat & fish and a few other bits that you collect.  On the basis that I have to drive there to pick it up, I see no harm in having my walk there rather than suburbia, but I'd think it's a stretch under the current guidelines to go there more regularly, so weekly it is.


----------



## fenwayrich (Apr 15, 2020)

2blue said:



			Our Wike Ridge course is private owned by Leeds Golf Center who are part of Park Lane Property. Hopefully their strong business position will help carry the Club through these difficult times. If they'd been interested in football they'd have gone through far more than the £4M invested in the last 8yrs or so.
They've said they'll extend membership but not indicated how many months.
They have a £9M development in the planning stage (2yrs so far due to local objections etc) so I think that maybe on hold for a few more years unless the Council Planning Committee suddenly decide that it will stimulate, much needed, growth in N Leeds (which it will) after release from lock-down. As I'm Club Captain in 2021 I have all available bits crossed.
		
Click to expand...

I played your course in last year's Super 60's Pro Am tournament. Really enjoyed it and was very impressed by the whole set up. Definitely a club with an eye to the future.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 15, 2020)

60% of members have shown a commitment to the club by either paying in full or making a gesture payment.

It's difficult for us as a small club which relies on green fees to keep the membership costs down, for 2 years in succession we have recorded record green fees, and so far this financial year it's at 0, 

the committee are talking and I'm sure between them a sensible solution will be submitted to the membership.

for the record my fees are £492pa which includes county union fees. and the county card, so I'm losing less then £10 pw which I can stomach, plus it doesn't sound as much when it's broken down weekly


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 15, 2020)

My membership runs January to December, I paid in full at the beginning of the year. Not heard anything yet about anything relating to this yet, unless I missed the email.


----------



## tigerwes (Apr 15, 2020)

My direct debit was set up before the shutdown.  I played maybe 4-5 times between October and the shutdown due to the weather.  So as it stands I've played  4-5 times in nearly 7 months at £100 pm.  Value for money i think not, add to this that I work every other weekend so I will miss half the comps when it does reopen.

But none of this is the clubs fault. I don't think they have any plans for some form of compensation and it doesn't really bother me. I would rather the club survive so I can play after this.

I am though in a lucky/unlucky position of being a key worker so I'm working through this.


----------



## Matty6 (Apr 15, 2020)

Our membership renewal cut off was moved from 31st March to 30th April. For everyone who renews before the 30th April, the club will give up to 3 months free membership for the 2021 season. Depends how long the course is closed for this year.


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 16, 2020)

Members club. Subs paid in full on October 1st. No communication from the club about any plans to extend etc.


----------



## Tgcgc (Apr 16, 2020)

I play at Tenterden Golf Club, have done for over ten years.
They’ve sent out a message to members that it won’t survive unless we pay up our subs now (in full), they’re all due shortly. Goodness knows why they need all the cash in one go when the overheads have reduced hugely, they must know that members are having it hard at the moment too. They reckon they need it for immediate cash flow and payment of furloughed staff because they won’t get the money from the government for months even though other businesses have that cash coming in already (smells a bit fishy to us lot)  They’re a secretive bunch that run it and apparently they misrepresented financials to the members when trying to borrow money (to the tune of hundreds of thousands of pounds) to push through a new club house that pretty much no one wants, other than them, it’s their ivory tower.
They’re not coming forward with any substantial plan for us despite being asked...a lot of our swindles reckon they’re going to leave, apparently Chart Hills locally may offer TGC members 50% off to join them.
Shame Tenterden is a nice little club but has no loyalty towards it members, the committee members have had a sniff of power and it’s gone straight to their heads. 🙁
Stay safe people - we’ll be back golfing in our two balls in a few weeks


----------



## The tushmeister (Apr 17, 2020)

Tgcgc said:



			I play at Tenterden Golf Club, have done for over ten years.
They’ve sent out a message to members that it won’t survive unless we pay up our subs now (in full), they’re all due shortly. Goodness knows why they need all the cash in one go when the overheads have reduced hugely, they must know that members are having it hard at the moment too. They reckon they need it for immediate cash flow and payment of furloughed staff because they won’t get the money from the government for months even though other businesses have that cash coming in already (smells a bit fishy to us lot)  They’re a secretive bunch that run it and apparently they misrepresented financials to the members when trying to borrow money (to the tune of hundreds of thousands of pounds) to push through a new club house that pretty much no one wants, other than them, it’s their ivory tower.
They’re not coming forward with any substantial plan for us despite being asked...a lot of our swindles reckon they’re going to leave, apparently Chart Hills locally may offer TGC members 50% off to join them.
Shame Tenterden is a nice little club but has no loyalty towards it members, the committee members have had a sniff of power and it’s gone straight to their heads. 🙁
Stay safe people - we’ll be back golfing in our two balls in a few weeks
		
Click to expand...

It’s not quite as you say “Garry”’! We’re looking to fund £400k, and actually the figures are fine, approx 500 members that’s £500k - what’s your problem mate. I’m paying my membership regardless of and CH rumours


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 17, 2020)

Tgcgc said:



			I play at Tenterden Golf Club, have done for over ten years.
They’ve sent out a message to members that it won’t survive unless we pay up our subs now (in full), they’re all due shortly. Goodness knows why they need all the cash in one go when the overheads have reduced hugely, they must know that members are having it hard at the moment too. They reckon they need it for immediate cash flow and payment of furloughed staff because they won’t get the money from the government for months even though other businesses have that cash coming in already (smells a bit fishy to us lot)  They’re a secretive bunch that run it and apparently they misrepresented financials to the members when trying to borrow money (to the tune of hundreds of thousands of pounds) to push through a new club house that pretty much no one wants, other than them, it’s their ivory tower.
They’re not coming forward with any substantial plan for us despite being asked...a lot of our swindles reckon they’re going to leave, apparently Chart Hills locally may offer TGC members 50% off to join them.
Shame Tenterden is a nice little club but has no loyalty towards it members, the committee members have had a sniff of power and it’s gone straight to their heads. 🙁
Stay safe people - we’ll be back golfing in our two balls in a few weeks
		
Click to expand...




The tushmeister said:



			It’s not quite as you say “Garry”’! We’re looking to fund £400k, and actually the figures are fine, approx 500 members that’s £500k - what’s your problem mate. I’m paying my membership regardless of and CH rumours
		
Click to expand...

Guys, we dont do hearsay on these boards

Feel free to take it to PM


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2020)

Club email today tells us that membership renewal has been good, and is now sufficient to enable us to cap membership as of 1st May - even although that number is likely to be under our membership limit. A cunning 'ploy' I suspect to get as many as possible of those not yet renewed to do so.

That cap will remain for at least one month from when we are allowed to play again - with a review every month to assess how we are coping with social distancing that we will have to observe.   Only when it is clear we are coping will we look at gradually bringing in new full members - both from those who downgraded to social and from those on our waiting list (if there is one) - monitoring as we do how well social distancing is being observed.  So no rush to bring membership up to our limit.

Further.  In the first month of play there will be no green fees or societies - and any Opens scheduled for that month will be cancelled. 

IMO this is pretty enlightened, understanding and pragmatic thinking by our board on behalf of the members.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 18, 2020)

Email from club saying green staff not furloughed have come across some non-members playing on the course.
To combat that they urge members living in the vacinity of the course to walk the course as exercise keeping within social distancing rules.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2020)

The tushmeister said:



			It’s not quite as you say “Garry”’! We’re looking to fund £400k, and actually the figures are fine, approx 500 members that’s £500k - what’s your problem mate. I’m paying my membership regardless of and CH rumours
		
Click to expand...

I started my golf life at Tenterden and found it a great Club with really friendly members, it would be a shame to see it go down. I agree, it really doesnt need a new clubhouse especially in the current climate. Add to that, Chart Hills may be a great transfer option at a 50% reduction  but its subsequent renewals could easily be double Tenterdens current rate . Keep the faith!!


----------



## Fish (Apr 18, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Email from club saying green staff not furloughed have come across some non-members playing on the course.
To combat that they urge members living in the vacinity of the course to walk the course as exercise keeping within social distancing rules.
		
Click to expand...

The greens staff should just call the police and report it, they may not attend, but it’s recorded, and if it persists, I’m sure they’ll come out eventually if they keeping calling them.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 18, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Email from club saying green staff not furloughed have come across some non-members playing on the course.
To combat that they urge members living in the vacinity of the course to walk the course as exercise keeping within social distancing rules.
		
Click to expand...

Same story at my club.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 18, 2020)

ferenezejohn said:



			Email from club saying green staff not furloughed have come across some non-members playing on the course.
To combat that they urge members living in the vacinity of the course to walk the course as exercise keeping within social distancing rules.
		
Click to expand...

We've put up temporary gates at ours to deter the great unwashed from rocking up and doing this.


----------



## Fish (Apr 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			We've put up temporary gates at ours to deter the great unwashed from rocking up and doing this.
		
Click to expand...

On the other side of the road?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 18, 2020)

Fish said:



			On the other side of the road?
		
Click to expand...

Main entrance; the other side already have gates preventing vehicular access.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 18, 2020)

I cancelled my membership last year due to doing the house up with a hope to return this year. but another local club has gave fully paid up members 2021 included with what they paid this year.


----------



## Tgcgc (Apr 20, 2020)

The tushmeister said:



			It’s not quite as you say “Garry”’! We’re looking to fund £400k, and actually the figures are fine, approx 500 members that’s £500k - what’s your problem mate. I’m paying my membership regardless of and CH rumours
		
Click to expand...

To tidy up part of the hearsay, we have 550 members, of which 370 are full, paying just under £1k each..call that approx £360k, the test of the membership income is from flexi & junior fees which come in at approx £15k..so £360k is the guaranteed income (subject to everyone renewing) this is woefully short of the £500k you mention!  The funds aren’t there, not as being represented anyway.


----------



## OnTour (Apr 20, 2020)

Moved the renewal date from 1st April to 1st May


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 20, 2020)

Tgcgc said:



			I play at Tenterden Golf Club, have done for over ten years.
They’ve sent out a message to members that it won’t survive unless we pay up our subs now (in full), they’re all due shortly. Goodness knows why they need all the cash in one go when the overheads have reduced hugely, they must know that members are having it hard at the moment too. They reckon they need it for immediate cash flow and payment of furloughed staff because they won’t get the money from the government for months even though other businesses have that cash coming in already (smells a bit fishy to us lot)  They’re a secretive bunch that run it and apparently they misrepresented financials to the members when trying to borrow money (to the tune of hundreds of thousands of pounds) to push through a new club house that pretty much no one wants, other than them, it’s their ivory tower.
They’re not coming forward with any substantial plan for us despite being asked...a lot of our swindles reckon they’re going to leave, apparently Chart Hills locally may offer TGC members 50% off to join them.
Shame Tenterden is a nice little club but has no loyalty towards it members, the committee members have had a sniff of power and it’s gone straight to their heads. 🙁
Stay safe people - we’ll be back golfing in our two balls in a few weeks
		
Click to expand...

Is it a members “owned”  club?

What's the general  consensus of the members with regards the subs/club survival?


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 20, 2020)

It would be wrong of me to detail how this might impact on my club but lets look at a hypothetical members club with fees of £1000 per year and 500 members . They decide to reimburse every member half of their subs per week for every week they are closed for Covid 19 . They would be looking at £4807 per week , times this by say 8 weeks of non playing and it's £38,461. Thats a big chunk out of your budget .


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 20, 2020)

Our club is down to 250ish members - like a lot of clubs in Scotland we're struggling. We have a big old clubhouse and 2 courses (an 18 and a 9) to maintain. We're only just staying afloat and had to sell some land recently to pay the overdraft. I'm quite happy for them to keep the money and get no special arrangement as I do feel loyalty to the club and enjoy playing there. I hope as many people do that as possible as if not we could go under. I realise I'm lucky to still be working on full pay and that there might be others who are losing money and maybe were struggling to pay their fees in the first place and the club might need to look at giving them something back if they ask but that could then open the floodgates. So far I've not had anything except an email towards the end of March asking those who hadn't already paid to pay.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 20, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Our club is down to 250ish members - like a lot of clubs in Scotland we're struggling. We have a big old clubhouse and 2 courses (an 18 and a 9) to maintain. We're only just staying afloat and had to sell some land recently to pay the overdraft. I'm quite happy for them to keep the money and get no special arrangement as I do feel loyalty to the club and enjoy playing there. I hope as many people do that as possible as if not we could go under. I realise I'm lucky to still be working on full pay and that there might be others who are losing money and maybe were struggling to pay their fees in the first place and the club might need to look at giving them something back if they ask but that could then open the floodgates. So far I've not had anything except an email towards the end of March asking those who hadn't already paid to pay.
		
Click to expand...

Without wishing to take this thread off track I just have to say I am amazed that any club can survive with so few members. 

Must need plenty of visitors to help make ends meet.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 20, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Without wishing to take this thread off track I just have to say I am amazed that any club can survive with so few members.

Must need plenty of visitors to help make ends meet.
		
Click to expand...

Virtually no visitors. We're out of the way with no through traffic and not special enough for people to go out of their way to play our courses. There are a lot of courses up here with this number of members. I'm pretty sure the club in the next town is down to 150 - they might not survive much longer. Again, don't want to get off topic but we live in an area with 80000 people and have 6 courses and another, at least 7, within a 30 min drive. There aren't enough youngsters taking up the game to sustain the number of clubs (there must be  a thread somewhere about that). A lot of clubs will cease to exist in the next 20 years.


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			What's your annual fees?
		
Click to expand...

£790


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 20, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Virtually no visitors. We're out of the way with no through traffic and not special enough for people to go out of their way to play our courses. There are a lot of courses up here with this number of members. I'm pretty sure the club in the next town is down to 150 - they might not survive much longer. Again, don't want to get off topic but we live in an area with 80000 people and have 6 courses and another, at least 7, within a 30 min drive. There aren't enough youngsters taking up the game to sustain the number of clubs (there must be  a thread somewhere about that). A lot of clubs will cease to exist in the next 20 years.
		
Click to expand...

Hats off to your Club and your Committee for keeping the club going in those circumstances. 

It can't be easy with so much competition for relatively few members.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 20, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			Virtually no visitors. We're out of the way with no through traffic and not special enough for people to go out of their way to play our courses. There are a lot of courses up here with this number of members. I'm pretty sure the club in the next town is down to 150 - they might not survive much longer. Again, don't want to get off topic but we live in an area with 80000 people and have 6 courses and another, at least 7, within a 30 min drive. There aren't enough youngsters taking up the game to sustain the number of clubs (there must be  a thread somewhere about that). A lot of clubs will cease to exist in the next 20 years.
		
Click to expand...

I think culturally things will change after this pandemic. Golf and fishing will be the go to past times and watching teams sports in stadiums will struggle. I am not sure where football can go from here.  Travelling to the ground, queuing for food, beer and entrance to the ground.  Massive queues for toilets, everyone invading your personal space.  Rugby is the same.  I still don’t understand why fishing is not allowed.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 20, 2020)

Diamond said:



			I think culturally things will change after this pandemic. Golf and fishing will be the go to past times and watching teams sports in stadiums will struggle. I am not sure where football can go from here.  Travelling to the ground, queuing for food, beer and entrance to the ground.  Massive queues for toilets, everyone invading your personal space.  Rugby is the same.  I still don’t understand why fishing is not allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Not to sure about that!
People have short memory’s.
If lockdown ended tomorrow the PL grounds would be full Saturday.

No other sport is allowed so why would fishing be exempt.?
No spectators , nobody else touches your equipment , you can do it alone.
Think of any other sports that applies to?


----------



## Diamond (Apr 21, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Not to sure about that!
People have short memory’s.
If lockdown ended tomorrow the PL grounds would be full Saturday.

No other sport is allowed so why would fishing be exempt.?
No spectators , nobody else touches your equipment , you can do it alone.
Think of any other sports that applies to? 

Click to expand...

I am a season ticket holder and there are several seniors I sit with. None of them are renewing, due to COVID19 and I was already debating whether to with the VAR debacle.  The young, reckless and feckless will still go the Football. However if you took your family would you still go without a vaccine or knowing if you had the antibodies? I know I wouldn’t.

Fishing like you say is safer than walking, running and cycling. Every time I go for a walk the close proximity of cyclists and runners makes me wonder why I risk it and I would be much safer on a golf course on my own.

The other problem with the big sports [Football/rugby) is they make money by herding people together into enormous stadiums where the hygiene is shocking. If you have been to a football ground recently and been to the loo you will know what I mean.  They can not reopen and allow spectators in without a vaccine.
With 3 distinct strains of CoVID19 already the future does not look good for any business that herds people into areas of close proximity.  Music concerts is another problem, could you imagine 80,000 at Wembley all wearing masks. They won’t be singing along and as for football the chanting will be muffled.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2020)

I think there will always be a core demand for football, especially in the PL and many of the top 6 clubs have waiting lists on season tickets so they'll always have enough fans to fill the grounds. What I would hope, and this applies to a certain degree to rugby although perhaps harder with clubs having larger catchment areas, is that this feeling of togetherness and community the crisis has brought about will bring about a re-emergence of people actually supporting their own hometown teams and going to the smaller grounds. If we aren't to lose a lot of the lower league sides they are going to need a lot of help once football starts again


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm a season ticket holder too and was discussing this with my dad (STH and OAP). I wonder if clubs will have to greatly reduce attendances but increase the amount they charge TV companies for the rights to show the games which will then be passed onto the customers who now can't attend so will be more likely to take out the TV packages and use their ST money to pay for it. We're getting a bit off topic here - is someone going to give us a ticking off. I think we should be cut a bit of slack as there's no golf happening for us to discuss!


----------



## Diamond (Apr 21, 2020)

Mick68 said:



			I'm a season ticket holder too and was discussing this with my dad (STH and OAP). I wonder if clubs will have to greatly reduce attendances but increase the amount they charge TV companies for the rights to show the games which will then be passed onto the customers who now can't attend so will be more likely to take out the TV packages and use their ST money to pay for it. We're getting a bit off topic here - is someone going to give us a ticking off. I think we should be cut a bit of slack as there's no golf happening for us to discuss!
		
Click to expand...

Yes we will probably get a warning from a Mod.

I am ready to play golf at my club and have offered to put £100 on the bar card when they start back up.  Hopefully this would initially help them in the early days after lockdown.  

Saying that I hear Ireland are talking about charging people 5 Euros just to get into a pub and 1 Euro added onto the cost of a pint.  Hopefully it does not come to that here but maybe members only clubs/bars will do better (same social circles as opposed to different people every time you go in).

I know a lot of season ticket holders, for different PL teams, over the age of 40 and none of them want to renew, its not their own safety but their relatives and friends they are worried about. 
Would you rather go the game or spend time with you Mum or Nana? 

The problem with local non league teams that the opp suggested is that people will much more prefer to play football themselves or take up a low risk contact hobby like golf or fishing.  

Non league and lower league clubs need people to queue for entrance, beer, food and to go the toilet.  Its just as bad as larger clubs.

My point is golf clubs like fishing has an opportunity that a lot of other sports wont.


----------



## IanM (Apr 21, 2020)

Our steward has started doing take away Sunday Lunches and boxes of groceries which he delivers to local oldies... he at least is keeping some business ticking over.  

As I said before, our place pays subs in January and has already said not refunds for time closed per se.... I wonder how many resignations we will get, as under the rules you would be entitled to a pro rata refund.  (But have to pay joining fee to get back in) If any have left, the committee havent said so.

...and, I can walk to a fishery from here - I think taking my fishing gear along and sitting there on my own is "low risk!"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2020)

David Lloyd Fitness Clubs have suspended their monthly DD collection for my wife's membership.  She is doing their exercises (On Demand) through their free DL app (for members only) - casting it to our telly on the wall in our back room.  She doesn't feel ready to do any of their Live Classes.  Don't think I'm allowed to be in the room - but maybe she'll relent as she is endlessly going on about my gut...and she's right


----------



## Diamond (Apr 21, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			David Lloyd Fitness Clubs have suspended their monthly DD collection for my wife's membership.  She is doing their exercises (On Demand) through their free DL app (for members only) - casting it to our telly on the wall in our back room.  She doesn't feel ready to do any of their Live Classes.  Don't think I'm allowed to be in the room - but maybe she'll relent as she is endlessly going on about my gut...and she's right 

Click to expand...

Yep, I will need new trousers by the end of this lock down!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 21, 2020)

Diamond said:



			Yes we will probably get a warning from a Mod.

I am ready to play golf at my club and have offered to put £100 on the bar card when they start back up.  Hopefully this would initially help them in the early days after lockdown. 

Saying that I hear Ireland are talking about charging people 5 Euros just to get into a pub and 1 Euro added onto the cost of a pint.  Hopefully it does not come to that here but maybe members only clubs/bars will do better (same social circles as opposed to different people every time you go in).

I know a lot of season ticket holders, for different PL teams, over the age of 40 and none of them want to renew, its not their own safety but their relatives and friends they are worried about.
Would you rather go the game or spend time with you Mum or Nana?

The problem with local non league teams that the opp suggested is that people will much more prefer to play football themselves or take up a low risk contact hobby like golf or fishing. 

Non league and lower league clubs need people to queue for entrance, beer, food and to go the toilet.  Its just as bad as larger clubs.

My point is golf clubs like fishing has an opportunity that a lot of other sports wont.
		
Click to expand...

I think football and golf are two worlds apart.
Golf we could play and not touch anything except our own equipment.
Football however is a very different game ,it’s not so much the crowds for me.
The game would have to change?
Pulling shirts, holding a player off ,tackling ,pushing all requires contact between the players .
I just can’t see this being allowed yet.
I was ST holder at Liverpool but lost my love of the game a while ago.
Not Covid related.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think football and golf are two worlds apart.
Golf we could play and not touch anything except our own equipment.
Football however is a very different game ,it’s not so much the crowds for me.
The game would have to change?
Pulling shirts, holding a player off ,tackling ,pushing all requires contact between the players .
I just can’t see this being allowed yet.
I was ST holder at Liverpool but lost my love of the game a while ago.
Not Covid related.
		
Click to expand...

 But it will be possible to test all players  and know they are Covid free, so there shouldn't be any reason not to play high level football. Local football/rugby is a different matter but I suspect the fact they are doing testing on people of a vaccine this week suggests that by the start of next season it's highly possible that everyone who's not had it will be vaccinated


----------



## Mick68 (Apr 22, 2020)

Vaccines take a long time to make. I think we'll be lucky if we've developed one by the start of next season and everyone's been vaccinated by the start of the following season. They'll start with high risk people and NHS workers I would think so once they're done we could hopefully lift a lot of the restrictions.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 22, 2020)

chrisd said:



			But it will be possible to test all players  and know they are Covid free, so there shouldn't be any reason not to play high level football. Local football/rugby is a different matter but I suspect the fact they are doing testing on people of a vaccine this week suggests that by the start of next season it's highly possible that everyone who's not had it will be vaccinated
		
Click to expand...

Someone tested on Friday could have the virus by Saturday.
So I don’t think testing will solve the contact sport problem.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Someone tested on Friday could have the virus by Saturday.
So I don’t think testing will solve the contact sport problem.
		
Click to expand...

A PL footballer tested as late as the testing results will allow, and is either clear of, or over, coronavirus can be isolated after testing until match time arrives and it's highly unlikely that they will catch it in the interim period. The problem is that the supporters wont have that luxury


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 22, 2020)

chrisd said:



			A PL footballer tested as late as the testing results will allow, and is either clear of, or over, coronavirus can be isolated after testing until match time arrives and it's highly unlikely that they will catch it in the interim period. The problem is that the supporters wont have that luxury
		
Click to expand...

Would he have to train on his own? Tactics on zoom etc.
I can’t see it happening . Injuries need treatment on and off the field.
As soon as the public see this then they will think it’s ok for them so ok for me.(some anyway obviously)
If they can’t test frontline NHS staff ,( my son had to isolate for two weeks because his son had a cough)
Where are they getting tests to do footballers before every match.
Until a vaccine or antibody test is available it’s not safe imo of course!
The test takes three days I think to get results.


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 22, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Members club. Subs paid in full on October 1st. No communication from the club about any plans to extend etc.
		
Click to expand...

Very similar position


----------



## Ducky81 (Apr 22, 2020)

Tgcgc said:



			I play at Tenterden Golf Club, have done for over ten years.
They’ve sent out a message to members that it won’t survive unless we pay up our subs now (in full), they’re all due shortly. Goodness knows why they need all the cash in one go when the overheads have reduced hugely, they must know that members are having it hard at the moment too. They reckon they need it for immediate cash flow and payment of furloughed staff because they won’t get the money from the government for months even though other businesses have that cash coming in already (smells a bit fishy to us lot)  They’re a secretive bunch that run it and apparently they misrepresented financials to the members when trying to borrow money (to the tune of hundreds of thousands of pounds) to push through a new club house that pretty much no one wants, other than them, it’s their ivory tower.
They’re not coming forward with any substantial plan for us despite being asked...a lot of our swindles reckon they’re going to leave, apparently Chart Hills locally may offer TGC members 50% off to join them.
Shame Tenterden is a nice little club but has no loyalty towards it members, the committee members have had a sniff of power and it’s gone straight to their heads. 🙁
Stay safe people - we’ll be back golfing in our two balls in a few weeks
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the management of BPGC 😂


----------



## Tgcgc (Apr 23, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Is it a members “owned” club?

What's the general consensus of the members with regards the subs/club survival?
		
Click to expand...

Hi
So the general consensus is one of confusion. We are a members club, we own our land clubhouse etc, very low overheads and very few staff, many members, certainly in my playing group, have concerns that we’re in such poor financial shape, it doesn’t make sense to us.  Most of us are retired so paying up now isn’t actually going to affect us too much, my daughter who works wouldn’t be in the same position though. Quite a few guy are not renewing, the wet winter forced them not to play and they’ve got into that routine now and will pay green fees for the odd round. As a result of the club’s attitude toward the renewals, and if the Chart Hills rumour is true I’d say we’ll loose maybe between 20&40% of members. Personally, I will renew I think, Chart Hills is too long for me to play reglaraly and I’ve worked so hard to get my handicap down to 11, I don’t want to see it rocket up😉.  The club will survive I think but the management will need to be realistic and pull their socks up


----------



## Diamond (Apr 23, 2020)

Getting back on topic...our club now has a loan from the bank.  They have frozen subs for those paying monthly and will not be putting a levy on for this month (previous correspondence). 
They have said that they can look at refunds and discounts for new membership (August) on a case by case basis as they know some people will find it hard to pay following the lock down.
It's what I would expect but there is no sweeping refund or monthly extension for those that have paid up front rather by direct debit.  I think the lesson learnt here is to pay monthly in future.

My other subscription, Now TV for sport, have come out and extended it for a month and when the Premier League decides when to start again will make sure they extend the term.  I have also read the Premier League may stream all games free for view if played behind closed doors.  I do watch the PGA Tour, NFL and Rugby on Sky Sports as well so its not just football.

For my holiday to Bilbao I had a total refund with AirBnB (superb service), total refund with Hertz hire car (good service), UEFA intend to provide a ticket portal next month so I can get money back on my Euro tickets (300 euros) and lastly Easyjet who owe me £600 for flights in June are as everyone knows offering vouchers not cash and I have to wait till the flight date to get my refund (if the company has any money left).   

I am still paying for my British Gas cover and they have sent me an email saying business as usual.  So any boiler or drain issues I can get someone round to the house.  As the AA are touted as the 4th emergency service the reason for not being allowed to travel to the golf course (in case you break down) seems out of kilter when a guy from dinorod can come into my house and unblock a drain, or via the same cover someone come round and fix my electrics.

Last of all I will says this, I have fully supported the lock down from the start and the way people were going about their business on the golf course prior to it made me very angry indeed.
However when i go for my half hour walk the trail is full of lycra clad cyclists, panting runners and other walkers. In my opinion this is far worse than someone going fishing and being 20 metres away from everyone else and also me going golf on my own and not touching flags, rakes and cups.  My last round I didn't pick up any tees (if i didnt know if it was mine) or any balls I saw, other people were throwing balls to each other in foursomes so I suppose golf cpurses remain closed due to the minority who spoil it for the rest of us.

On a sad note we had an email from the club stating a senior official in his 50's has died this week.  Covid19 was not mentioned but it came out of the blue as he was going to be next years captain.  Stay safe guys.


----------



## DRW (Apr 23, 2020)

So far nothing has been announced at all by any, apart from one that said suck it up basically. 

Kind of surprised but will wait and see, as no renewals for along time yet.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 23, 2020)

As I see things.
We lost 6 months during the winter due to the incessant rain.
We are now losing the Spring.
If we lose the whole Summer, I can't see too many people coughing up their membership fee's again next year.
We have to get back playing within the next few weeks, otherwise the knock on effect for next year will be devastating


----------



## Doodle (Apr 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			6 months?
Wow
		
Click to expand...

There is always one.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 23, 2020)

Doodle said:



			As I see things.
We lost 6 months during the winter due to the incessant rain.
We are now losing the Spring.
If we lose the whole Summer, I can't see too many people coughing up their membership fee's again next year.
We have to get back playing within the next few weeks, otherwise the knock on effect for next year will be devastating
		
Click to expand...

If golfers want to play next year though they will need to pay their fees.
If they don’t the clubs will not be there.
I have paid my fees this year and not expecting any refunds.
I just want my club to survive
Not everyone is as fortunate as me and I can understand them prioritising their money.
Loyalty to the clubs has diminished in recent years due to lots of reasons.
If my club dosnt survive I will have to find another. So will have to pay one or the other!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 23, 2020)

It very much depends what you want from a club.
For me it's the Comps / Matches / Social aspect / Handicap.
If none of that is possible & we just end up nudging the ball around, playing to raised cups, I think long term my interest will quickly diminish.
In that scenario I would probably just pay & play once a fortnight or so in the summer months.


----------



## Pjwgov (Apr 23, 2020)

Our  fees £1700(proprietary course) are due 1st of May. The club have postponed renewal till 1st June. Unfortunately the course suffered badly over the winter, closed at lot more than open. Also 4 fairways have been eaten by leather jackets. It will be interesting when the letters come out, if any of these factors reflect next years fees.


----------



## Reemul (Apr 23, 2020)

I just renewed for the year £925, membership extended for the time the course is closed. Happy to support the club.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2020)

My last club was virtually unplayable from October until I left last month.
Very poor drainage coupled with the biblical rain.
Course was open at times when it shouldn't have been - they've spent this last motn reseeding massive areas that got churned up.
I'd normally plah 2, sometimes 3, times a week
Between October and March I played about a dozen or so times and was plastered in mud every time.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			My last club was virtually unplayable from October until I left last month.
Very poor drainage coupled with the biblical rain.
Course was open at times when it shouldn't have been - they've spent this last motn reseeding massive areas that got churned up.
I'd normally plah 2, sometimes 3, times a week
Between October and March I played about a dozen or so times and was plastered in mud every time.
		
Click to expand...

I played 3 lots of 9 holes from October until March and that included a month on garden leave when I could have played every day if the weather allowed.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Wow!
What area are you both (& Imurg) in?
		
Click to expand...

Rural Lincolnshire. Part of it was the weather had us in a composite course with one start point and no tee bookings and so an hour plus in a queue at the weekend.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Wow!
What area are you both (& Imurg) in?
		
Click to expand...

North Bucks/Herts..


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2020)

Imurg said:



			My last club was virtually unplayable from October until I left last month.
Very poor drainage coupled with the biblical rain.
Course was open at times when it shouldn't have been - they've spent this last motn reseeding massive areas that got churned up.
I'd normally plah 2, sometimes 3, times a week
Between October and March I played about a dozen or so times and was plastered in mud every time.
		
Click to expand...

Best thing I did was joining Woodhall last year as a country member & rejoining in January, I played every weekend throughout the winter I think.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Right, I'm not far away.
Getting the impression the courses round here aren't the best in winter.
Ah well, least of the worries at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Depends where you are, some drain much better than others....


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 23, 2020)

Fish said:



*Best thing I did was joining Woodhall last year as a country member & rejoining in January, I* played every weekend throughout the winter I think.
		
Click to expand...

If you're not blackballed by then 🤭🤭


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Northwood
		
Click to expand...

I was at Whipsnade- on top of a chalk hill but there's a 40 foot layer of clay on top of the chalk.....
It was always soft in winter but this last one really showed up how poor the drainage is.


----------



## Tgcgc (Apr 24, 2020)

Morning all 
Another day, another step closer to our courses opening...get ready for some rusty swings and with social distancing, some very slow play..but ittle be good to be back....maybe as a green fee payer after all.   Today at Tenterden golf course we’ve heard from our chairman.  Unfortunately yet again incapable of making a decision.  In a letter acknowledging that other clubs are helping their member, he goes on to say because they don’t know how long lockdown will be and the effect it has had on the club they are not in a position to offer anything, the request is effectively pay your full subs now and wait and see.  This from the same man that just after the course locked down addressed members saying the club may not survive. I still don’t get why they need all the money upfront and they don’t see the need to tell us, maybe I won’t renew after all.🤔


----------



## timd77 (Apr 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			My last club was virtually unplayable from October until I left last month.
Very poor drainage coupled with the biblical rain.
Course was open at times when it shouldn't have been - they've spent this last motn reseeding massive areas that got churned up.
I'd normally plah 2, sometimes 3, times a week
Between October and March I played about a dozen or so times and was plastered in mud every time.
		
Click to expand...

Same as mine, and so I would’ve been leaving when my year was up in August anyway, but being furloughed has brought that forward and I’m a free man.

I’m not sure what to do once we’re allowed back out. There are 3 courses local to me (enville, worfield and bewdley pines) which all cope well in the wet apparently, but I don’t know whether to nomad it for the rest of this year in case we get locked down again, or take the plunge and join one of the above (enville unlikely due to large joining fee). Catch 22 really, nomad means missing out on the best bits of golf such as comps and being able to play as often as I like, but joining somewhere means being committed to pay the fee regardless in these uncertain times.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 24, 2020)

My course was one of the better ones during the past winter.
But only in as much that it wasn't closed as much as others in the area.
It was still horrendously boggy & the rough was unbelievable.
If you missed the fairway, the ball was lost, if you did find it, there was no way of getting it out with anything other than a wedge.
I pretty much lost all my winter golf from Oct - March.
A shame really, because in all other respects it's a fab club, my only other real bug bear is their over use of temps in winter.

I have a course 30 - 40 mins away which is a fantastically well draining course & is a lovely course to play.
No idea what it's like as a club, but I am thinking of waiting until all this settles down & we return to normality & then look to move clubs.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 24, 2020)

timd77 said:



			Same as mine, and so I would’ve been leaving when my year was up in August anyway, but being furloughed has brought that forward and I’m a free man.

I’m not sure what to do once we’re allowed back out. There are 3 courses local to me (enville, worfield and bewdley pines) which all cope well in the wet apparently, but I don’t know whether to nomad it for the rest of this year in case we get locked down again, or take the plunge and join one of the above (enville unlikely due to large joining fee). Catch 22 really, nomad means missing out on the best bits of golf such as comps and being able to play as often as I like, but joining somewhere means being committed to pay the fee regardless in these uncertain times.
		
Click to expand...

Have only played it once but I am afraid that I would have to disagree with you on Worfield

When I played it had not been a particularly wet spell but the course was still very soft and heavy, even boggy I one or two places. 

Enville is, however,  an entirely different proposition.


----------



## timd77 (Apr 24, 2020)

MetalMickie said:



			Have only played it once but I am afraid that I would have to disagree with you on Worfield

When I played it had not been a particularly wet spell but the course was still very soft and heavy, even boggy I one or two places.

Enville is, however,  an entirely different proposition.
		
Click to expand...

Enville would be the number 1 choice, but I can’t see me ever being in a position to either pay £1600 up front or spread over 12 months, plus the £1400 a year membership. Would love to though!

Interesting what you say about worfield. I’ve spoken to a couple of people who said that it’s decent in the winter. I know it went down hill a few years back but it’s apparently being well run now. When did you play it?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 24, 2020)

timd77 said:



			Enville would be the number 1 choice, but I can’t see me ever being in a position to either pay £1600 up front or spread over 12 months, plus the £1400 a year membership. Would love to though!

Interesting what you say about worfield. I’ve spoken to a couple of people who said that it’s decent in the winter. I know it went down hill a few years back but it’s apparently being well run now. When did you play it?
		
Click to expand...

About 18 months ago.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 24, 2020)

We played Worfield back in November and tees had not been mown for ages due to staffing issues so were being cut by strimmer , greens not great and no catering or Pro . Down to less than 100 members we heard , I'd steer clear if looking for a lively clubhouse 😉


----------



## timd77 (Apr 24, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			We played Worfield back in November and tees had not been mown for ages due to staffing issues so were being cut by strimmer , greens not great and no catering or Pro . Down to less than 100 members we heard , I'd steer clear if looking for a lively clubhouse 😉
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like I spoke to the wrong people! Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 25, 2020)

Tgcgc said:



			Morning all
Another day, another step closer to our courses opening...get ready for some rusty swings and with social distancing, some very slow play..but ittle be good to be back....maybe as a green fee payer after all.   Today at Tenterden golf course we’ve heard from our chairman.  Unfortunately yet again incapable of making a decision.  In a letter acknowledging that other clubs are helping their member, he goes on to say because they don’t know how long lockdown will be and the effect it has had on the club they are not in a position to offer anything, the request is effectively pay your full subs now and wait and see.  This from the same man that just after the course locked down addressed members saying the club may not survive*. I still don’t get why they need all the money upfront and they don’t see the need to tell us, maybe I won’t renew after al*l.🤔
		
Click to expand...

That might not be the worst decision you make.


----------



## Jokki (Apr 26, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			We've been encouraging members to renew subs and have waived those who pay monthly the £40 admin fee and also let it be know if you cant keep the payments you can stop at anytime and rejoin as soon as you can afford it/we're open again.
We will offer up to all members who have renewed some sort of bonus but we are still working out what that will be .
We sent out another newsletter today quoting from Golf Monthly
		
Click to expand...

It's really good idea!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 26, 2020)

My club has said they will look at it when it’s all over ,so no guessing.
That makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 26, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			My club has said they will look at it when it’s all over ,so no guessing.
That makes perfect sense to me.
		
Click to expand...

Very similar at mine.  We've recently had a letter from the Chair of Finance, thanking those of us who have renewed without question (which I understand is the majority) & reminding those that haven't that we have currently lost 2 of our 3 revenue streams.  I'm guessing from the content of the letter that a few have asked what will be happening re subs/extensions/refunds & the response is when we are out the other side we'll see.  I consider the club to be well run, the finances are sound so I've done what I've done since the day I've joined & trusted them to run the club properly.  They haven't let me down yet, and I doubt they will now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2020)

Had an email saying we're doing ok from a financial perspective and so decisions will be made at a later date and fed out and that as a club the main priority is being ready to allow golf as soon as permitted in whatever form and having the course and facilities as good as possible for that moment. Can't argue with that and promising to know that for now everything seems to be ticking along as well as can be expected


----------



## DRW (May 1, 2020)

DRW said:



			So far nothing has been announced at all by any, apart from one that said suck it up basically.

Kind of surprised but will wait and see, as no renewals for along time yet.
		
Click to expand...

Thought I would update this a little, heard from 2 of the others. One is saying the membership year will be extended by two months and another is saying a discount against next year subs of 10%-20% will be applied(all depending on how it all unfolds).

Both very generous.


----------



## IanM (May 1, 2020)

Reading the board minutes.   We have 3 vacancies and 6 applications pending. 

Can't see any rebates coming!


----------



## Crazyface (May 3, 2020)

A mate of mine has contacted his place regarding the matter, and been told no rebates no nothing. Now considering payments were due 1st April and I know, coz I was a member there, most paid on the last minute, the place will be struggling unless they offer something, and it has better be good as their are two other course within two miles of them and if those places put a good offer up early doors, the golfers will all flock to that place and one who has done nothing will go under.


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2020)

Maybe the place will struggle IF they offer something..
Little point in offering to extend memberships or give a rebate or reduce next year's subs if it sends the business down.
Just because they haven't offered anything doesn't mean the dont want to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2020)

My club has just sent this

After another month of lockdown, it seems like we draw ever closer to the time when we can start to play golf again. We all await the Government briefing later this week (now Sunday) with keen anticipation. We have been provided with a lot of official guidance on how golf will look following the end of lockdown. To prepare you for what is to come here is a brief list of what to expect (Subject to Change):

Playing in 2 Balls ONLY
Booked Tee Times 10 minutes apart
NO Play permitted if you just turn up without a booking
Book in (yourself ONLY) using Club V1 app (Preferred) or by Telephone. You will book in as though it is a competition each day, selecting your own tee time using the competition booking facility.
9 Holes per Day ONLY
Strict Social Distancing as per Government Guidelines
Players should use and touch their own equipment only
No congregation of golfers at any time
Turn up no more than 15 minutes before booked Tee Time
Leave the Golf Club immediately after concluding your round
Members ONLY allowed to play the course (for an initial period)
Social Golf ONLY – There will be no formal competitions
Starters and Marshalls to be operating once we re-open
Zero tolerance of non-compliance
Club House and Bar to remain closed until further notice
Access to Toilets will be provided and Pro Shop (possibly) depending on guidelines
No mention of any deferment of subs or extension of the renewal year but some very sensible guidelines and very pleased about the zero tolerance for non-compliance


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My club has just sent this

After another month of lockdown, it seems like we draw ever closer to the time when we can start to play golf again. We all await the Government briefing later this week (now Sunday) with keen anticipation. We have been provided with a lot of official guidance on how golf will look following the end of lockdown. To prepare you for what is to come here is a brief list of what to expect (Subject to Change):

Playing in 2 Balls ONLY
Booked Tee Times 10 minutes apart
NO Play permitted if you just turn up without a booking
Book in (yourself ONLY) using Club V1 app (Preferred) or by Telephone. You will book in as though it is a competition each day, selecting your own tee time using the competition booking facility.
9 Holes per Day ONLY
Strict Social Distancing as per Government Guidelines
Players should use and touch their own equipment only
No congregation of golfers at any time
Turn up no more than 15 minutes before booked Tee Time
Leave the Golf Club immediately after concluding your round
Members ONLY allowed to play the course (for an initial period)
Social Golf ONLY – There will be no formal competitions
Starters and Marshalls to be operating once we re-open
Zero tolerance of non-compliance
Club House and Bar to remain closed until further notice
Access to Toilets will be provided and Pro Shop (possibly) depending on guidelines
No mention of any deferment of subs or extension of the renewal year but some very sensible guidelines and very pleased about the zero tolerance for non-compliance
		
Click to expand...

I think 9 holes is a bit ott personally.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2020)

Fish said:



			I think 9 holes is a bit ott personally.
		
Click to expand...

Glad its not just me. I have sent an email to ask the question.


----------



## Fish (May 5, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Glad its not just me. I have sent an email to ask the question.
		
Click to expand...

So is one half of the course not being used? If not, are 2-balls selecting 1st & 10th tee times?  Seems like more trouble than its worth, just open the course in full, 4-balls and extend the tee times, no need to over complicate that much, imo.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (May 6, 2020)

I assume the '9 holes only' is to allow for a 2 tee start to allow for everyone to enjoy a game.

Assuming tee booking from 7.30am to 5pm, 10 minutes apart, 2 balls, 2 tee start - That would allow for 232 members to play 9 holes in any given day.
(I know you can tee off until much later than 5, but if they're using Starters/Marshalls then I don't think they will allow play at all hours).

Most members clubs probably have double that number of members. And you can bet a majority will be desperate to play.


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2020)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			I assume the '9 holes only' is to allow for a 2 tee start to allow for everyone to enjoy a game.

Assuming tee booking from 7.30am to 5pm, 10 minutes apart, 2 balls, 2 tee start - That would allow for 232 members to play 9 holes in any given day.
(I know you can tee off until much later than 5, but if they're using Starters/Marshalls then I don't think they will allow play at all hours).

Most members clubs probably have double that number of members. And you can bet a majority will be desperate to play.
		
Click to expand...

It would also allow more tee times in a day in that if you are playing 18 holes, you would not be looking to tee off much later than 5.00. If you were only playing 9 holes, you could probably get out up to 7.00 or 8.00 if you wanted.


----------



## Imurg (May 6, 2020)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			I assume the '9 holes only' is to allow for a 2 tee start to allow for everyone to enjoy a game.

Assuming tee booking from 7.30am to 5pm, 10 minutes apart, 2 balls, 2 tee start - That would allow for 232 members to play 9 holes in any given day.
(I know you can tee off until much later than 5, but if they're using Starters/Marshalls then I don't think they will allow play at all hours).

Most members clubs probably have double that number of members. And you can bet a majority will be desperate to play.
		
Click to expand...

Which would mean, at most clubs, 2 or 3 days maximum and everyone has had the opportunity to play...what then?
Not everyone will be able to play on those first 3 days, or maybe even not want to.
How long does that go on for, how many times a week can you play...it almost asks more questions than it answers.
Lots of people are still working so couldn't play midweek....
I dont know the answer by the way......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Which would mean, at most clubs, 2 or 3 days maximum and everyone has had the opportunity to play...what then?
Not everyone will be able to play on those first 3 days, or maybe even not want to.
How long does that go on for, how many times a week can you play...it almost asks more questions than it answers.
Lots of people are still working so couldn't play midweek....
I dont know the answer by the way......
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I'm hoping the usual groups and roll ups will get out nice and early and I can bag a late afternoon slot midweek. I'd like to try and play with some of my mates at the weekend but think all the slots will go quickly so might opt for a solo round. Gives me a chance to chop it round in ideal solitude


----------



## GB72 (May 6, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			To be honest, I'm hoping the usual groups and roll ups will get out nice and early and I can bag a late afternoon slot midweek. I'd like to try and play with some of my mates at the weekend but think all the slots will go quickly so might opt for a solo round. Gives me a chance to chop it round in ideal solitude
		
Click to expand...

For the time being there will be no usual groups and roll ups just 2 balls totally separate from each other with no contact between groups. As soon as anyone tries to arrange more then it is asking for trouble


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2020)

GB72 said:



			For the time being there will be no usual groups and roll ups just 2 balls totally separate from each other with no contact between groups. As soon as anyone tries to arrange more then it is asking for trouble
		
Click to expand...

My point was, the usual roll up members will try and organise the bookings so they can at least play their normal time and with a regular partner. We know about no social interaction in the clubhouse or car park so don't envisage too many loitering for a chat but do think they'll want a familiar face to go out with


----------



## Junior (May 7, 2020)

My club have just back peddled with their original stance on subscriptions.  Originally they said we would get a reduced rate next year to compensate us for the 6 weeks that we couldn't play this year, however, they have now said that they will have to review it nearer the time.   

I realize its not easy making financial commitments a year out, but, I know through the council meeting minutes that only 70% of people had paid by 1st April, so , do the remaining 30% just pay for 11 months golf ?   They just need to be fair one way or the other imo.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 7, 2020)

Club have released a detailed set of guidelines, They seem on paper a little draconian upon reading but hoping it'll be far more functional in reality:

For golfers, the measures cover each step of the journey from home to 1st tee and back home again. At the golf course, these measures are in place from dawn until dusk, seven days a week. If you are in self isolation or displaying any COVID-19 symptoms please do not attend the golf course.

These measures and procedures are under constant review, updated as advice from government, health authorities and governing bodies evolves in line with the gradual lifting of social restrictions

*Section 1 – Play
         In the initial period following re-opening, access to the course is limited to our members, and staff:*
2-balls only initially with 10 minute starting intervals
9 Holes only with starting times on both the 1st & 10th tee
All tee times to be booked through Club V1 with the names of both players submitted in advance
Strict social distancing to be enforced on all areas of the property
No congregation of golfers; all golfers should arrive no earlier than 15 minutes prior to their tee time and depart the premises immediately after the conclusion of their round
Players should use & touch only their own golf equipment; no touching anyone else’s golf equipment at any time
Members only allowed on the course until further notice (a review will take place)
Golfers should travel to the golf course alone or with a member of same household
Social golf only ; there will be no competitive golf
NO ROLL UP GOLF AVAILABLE OUTSIDE OF BOOKED TIMES

*Section 2 – Monitoring Players*
A Marshall will be present at the gates to check in players upon arrival. Anybody without a booked tee time will be turned away and a mandatory check in policy exists. Players will be pointed to the correct section of the car park depending on which tee they’re playing from- 10th tee park in the car park section closest to golf shop & overflow carpark; 1st tee main car park. Please maintain social distancing at all times.
If playing from the 1st tee you will be entitled to use the nets & putting green facilities.  One group will be on the tee, one group on the putting green & one in the nets to be monitored by 1st tee starter
Starter on 1st & 10th tee will re-enforce social distancing expectations (The Pro Shop may be used as the 10th tee check in.)
The changing rooms are closed -if you need to collect equipment please contact the Pro Shop or office to arrange.
Marshalls on the course will monitor all players to ensure adherence to the procedures in place.  There will be a zero-tolerance policy relating to any of the measures implemented with a warning for the first offence & a second offence will lead to official club disciplinary procedures
Upon completion of your round please leave the premises as quickly as reasonably possible.

*Section 3 – Golf Course*
Once a hole is completed the group in front must have exited the tee box before players can progress to the next hole
Do not double back to play again if a ball is lost, unplayable or in a penalty area: remember this is only social golf
Players must not pick up another players golf equipment or golf ball; neither must players exchange food or drink
Please refrain from handshakes and observe social distancing
The golf club will adhere to all directives given by the relevant governing bodies which are likely to include the following:
Flagsticks to remain in & not to be touched
Inverted Cups
Removal of all rakes from the course
Benches, ball washers, shoe cleaners etc all to be out of use



*Section 4 – Professional Shop*
Clear external signage will inform golfers of the following:
Maximum of 1 golfer allowed in the shop at one time
A defined queue area will be established outside of the shop where golfers must adhere to the 2m social distancing

Upon exit of the shop, customer must exit in a way that ensures they don’t come closer than 2m to those in the queue waiting outside.
Essential golfing items will be available to purchase, gathered by staff on request and a ‘click & collect ‘service will operate.
If a customer wishes to try on any clothing or golf shoes then disposable gloves will be provided for them to wear while touching any of the items to prevent contamination
Payment will be via members account.
Buggies to be single use only (under from the same household).  Strict sanitisation procedure between hires to ensure no cross contamination.
Hire trollies (manual & electric) to be sanitised between hires to ensure no cross contamination.
Individual Lessons only, adhering to social distancing advice.
 All lessons must be booked in advance.

*Section 5 – Driving Range*
The driving range will be open for a maximum of 4 players at one time and bookings must be made in advance through the Professional shop.  Range balls must be collected from the professional shop
Maximum of 30 minutes to be spent on the driving range at one time.  All baskets must be left on the driving range after use.
Pro shop staff to collect baskets once per hour & will ensure all baskets are sanitised after use.

*Section 6 – Clubhouse & Bar*
The bar and restaurant will remain closed until further government advice is issued.  Updates will be issued as and when this is available.
To contact the office please phone the club rather than visit in person.  The office will be staffed as normal.
Clubhouse access will be limited to the toilets only
The clubhouse will be locked daily at 6pm
The trolley/buggy storage will remain in use -1 person at a time may retrieve, and the doors will be open during the day.

*Section 7-- Returning Home

Players must call or email the golf club with any post round health issues at the earliest possible opportunity*


----------



## NWJocko (May 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Club have released a detailed set of guidelines, They seem on paper a little draconian upon reading but hoping it'll be far more functional in reality:

For golfers, the measures cover each step of the journey from home to 1st tee and back home again. At the golf course, these measures are in place from dawn until dusk, seven days a week. If you are in self isolation or displaying any COVID-19 symptoms please do not attend the golf course.

These measures and procedures are under constant review, updated as advice from government, health authorities and governing bodies evolves in line with the gradual lifting of social restrictions

*Section 1 – Play
         In the initial period following re-opening, access to the course is limited to our members, and staff:*
2-balls only initially with 10 minute starting intervals
9 Holes only with starting times on both the 1st & 10th tee
All tee times to be booked through Club V1 with the names of both players submitted in advance
Strict social distancing to be enforced on all areas of the property
No congregation of golfers; all golfers should arrive no earlier than 15 minutes prior to their tee time and depart the premises immediately after the conclusion of their round
Players should use & touch only their own golf equipment; no touching anyone else’s golf equipment at any time
Members only allowed on the course until further notice (a review will take place)
Golfers should travel to the golf course alone or with a member of same household
Social golf only ; there will be no competitive golf
NO ROLL UP GOLF AVAILABLE OUTSIDE OF BOOKED TIMES

*Section 2 – Monitoring Players*
A Marshall will be present at the gates to check in players upon arrival. Anybody without a booked tee time will be turned away and a mandatory check in policy exists. Players will be pointed to the correct section of the car park depending on which tee they’re playing from- 10th tee park in the car park section closest to golf shop & overflow carpark; 1st tee main car park. Please maintain social distancing at all times.
If playing from the 1st tee you will be entitled to use the nets & putting green facilities.  One group will be on the tee, one group on the putting green & one in the nets to be monitored by 1st tee starter
Starter on 1st & 10th tee will re-enforce social distancing expectations (The Pro Shop may be used as the 10th tee check in.)
The changing rooms are closed -if you need to collect equipment please contact the Pro Shop or office to arrange.
Marshalls on the course will monitor all players to ensure adherence to the procedures in place.  There will be a zero-tolerance policy relating to any of the measures implemented with a warning for the first offence & a second offence will lead to official club disciplinary procedures
Upon completion of your round please leave the premises as quickly as reasonably possible.

*Section 3 – Golf Course*
Once a hole is completed the group in front must have exited the tee box before players can progress to the next hole
Do not double back to play again if a ball is lost, unplayable or in a penalty area: remember this is only social golf
Players must not pick up another players golf equipment or golf ball; neither must players exchange food or drink
Please refrain from handshakes and observe social distancing
The golf club will adhere to all directives given by the relevant governing bodies which are likely to include the following:
Flagsticks to remain in & not to be touched
Inverted Cups
Removal of all rakes from the course
Benches, ball washers, shoe cleaners etc all to be out of use



*Section 4 – Professional Shop*
Clear external signage will inform golfers of the following:
Maximum of 1 golfer allowed in the shop at one time
A defined queue area will be established outside of the shop where golfers must adhere to the 2m social distancing

Upon exit of the shop, customer must exit in a way that ensures they don’t come closer than 2m to those in the queue waiting outside.
Essential golfing items will be available to purchase, gathered by staff on request and a ‘click & collect ‘service will operate.
If a customer wishes to try on any clothing or golf shoes then disposable gloves will be provided for them to wear while touching any of the items to prevent contamination
Payment will be via members account.
Buggies to be single use only (under from the same household).  Strict sanitisation procedure between hires to ensure no cross contamination.
Hire trollies (manual & electric) to be sanitised between hires to ensure no cross contamination.
Individual Lessons only, adhering to social distancing advice.
All lessons must be booked in advance.

*Section 5 – Driving Range*
The driving range will be open for a maximum of 4 players at one time and bookings must be made in advance through the Professional shop.  Range balls must be collected from the professional shop
Maximum of 30 minutes to be spent on the driving range at one time.  All baskets must be left on the driving range after use.
Pro shop staff to collect baskets once per hour & will ensure all baskets are sanitised after use.

*Section 6 – Clubhouse & Bar*
The bar and restaurant will remain closed until further government advice is issued.  Updates will be issued as and when this is available.
To contact the office please phone the club rather than visit in person.  The office will be staffed as normal.
Clubhouse access will be limited to the toilets only
The clubhouse will be locked daily at 6pm
The trolley/buggy storage will remain in use -1 person at a time may retrieve, and the doors will be open during the day.

*Section 7-- Returning Home*

*Players must call or email the golf club with any post round health issues at the earliest possible opportunity*

Click to expand...

I find it hard to reconcile your view that measures are like this are “draconian” but you work in an Intensive Care unit!!!

Seem sensible enough and in line with pretty much every golf whenever they can reopen tbh


----------



## PaulS (May 7, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Club have released a detailed set of guidelines, They seem on paper a little draconian upon reading but hoping it'll be far more functional in reality:

For golfers, the measures cover each step of the journey from home to 1st tee and back home again. At the golf course, these measures are in place from dawn until dusk, seven days a week. If you are in self isolation or displaying any COVID-19 symptoms please do not attend the golf course.

These measures and procedures are under constant review, updated as advice from government, health authorities and governing bodies evolves in line with the gradual lifting of social restrictions

*Section 1 – Play
         In the initial period following re-opening, access to the course is limited to our members, and staff:*
2-balls only initially with 10 minute starting intervals
9 Holes only with starting times on both the 1st & 10th tee
All tee times to be booked through Club V1 with the names of both players submitted in advance
Strict social distancing to be enforced on all areas of the property
No congregation of golfers; all golfers should arrive no earlier than 15 minutes prior to their tee time and depart the premises immediately after the conclusion of their round
Players should use & touch only their own golf equipment; no touching anyone else’s golf equipment at any time
Members only allowed on the course until further notice (a review will take place)
Golfers should travel to the golf course alone or with a member of same household
Social golf only ; there will be no competitive golf
NO ROLL UP GOLF AVAILABLE OUTSIDE OF BOOKED TIMES

*Section 2 – Monitoring Players*
A Marshall will be present at the gates to check in players upon arrival. Anybody without a booked tee time will be turned away and a mandatory check in policy exists. Players will be pointed to the correct section of the car park depending on which tee they’re playing from- 10th tee park in the car park section closest to golf shop & overflow carpark; 1st tee main car park. Please maintain social distancing at all times.
If playing from the 1st tee you will be entitled to use the nets & putting green facilities.  One group will be on the tee, one group on the putting green & one in the nets to be monitored by 1st tee starter
Starter on 1st & 10th tee will re-enforce social distancing expectations (The Pro Shop may be used as the 10th tee check in.)
The changing rooms are closed -if you need to collect equipment please contact the Pro Shop or office to arrange.
Marshalls on the course will monitor all players to ensure adherence to the procedures in place.  There will be a zero-tolerance policy relating to any of the measures implemented with a warning for the first offence & a second offence will lead to official club disciplinary procedures
Upon completion of your round please leave the premises as quickly as reasonably possible.

*Section 3 – Golf Course*
Once a hole is completed the group in front must have exited the tee box before players can progress to the next hole
Do not double back to play again if a ball is lost, unplayable or in a penalty area: remember this is only social golf
Players must not pick up another players golf equipment or golf ball; neither must players exchange food or drink
Please refrain from handshakes and observe social distancing
The golf club will adhere to all directives given by the relevant governing bodies which are likely to include the following:
Flagsticks to remain in & not to be touched
Inverted Cups
Removal of all rakes from the course
Benches, ball washers, shoe cleaners etc all to be out of use



*Section 4 – Professional Shop*
Clear external signage will inform golfers of the following:
Maximum of 1 golfer allowed in the shop at one time
A defined queue area will be established outside of the shop where golfers must adhere to the 2m social distancing

Upon exit of the shop, customer must exit in a way that ensures they don’t come closer than 2m to those in the queue waiting outside.
Essential golfing items will be available to purchase, gathered by staff on request and a ‘click & collect ‘service will operate.
If a customer wishes to try on any clothing or golf shoes then disposable gloves will be provided for them to wear while touching any of the items to prevent contamination
Payment will be via members account.
Buggies to be single use only (under from the same household).  Strict sanitisation procedure between hires to ensure no cross contamination.
Hire trollies (manual & electric) to be sanitised between hires to ensure no cross contamination.
Individual Lessons only, adhering to social distancing advice.
All lessons must be booked in advance.

*Section 5 – Driving Range*
The driving range will be open for a maximum of 4 players at one time and bookings must be made in advance through the Professional shop.  Range balls must be collected from the professional shop
Maximum of 30 minutes to be spent on the driving range at one time.  All baskets must be left on the driving range after use.
Pro shop staff to collect baskets once per hour & will ensure all baskets are sanitised after use.

*Section 6 – Clubhouse & Bar*
The bar and restaurant will remain closed until further government advice is issued.  Updates will be issued as and when this is available.
To contact the office please phone the club rather than visit in person.  The office will be staffed as normal.
Clubhouse access will be limited to the toilets only
The clubhouse will be locked daily at 6pm
The trolley/buggy storage will remain in use -1 person at a time may retrieve, and the doors will be open during the day.

*Section 7-- Returning Home*

*Players must call or email the golf club with any post round health issues at the earliest possible opportunity*

Click to expand...

These are the exact measures that are going to be required at every golf club and are based on a template set out by England Golf. Nothing draconian about them in the slightest.


----------



## GB72 (May 8, 2020)

Not sure how that is Draconian. Pretty much how I would expect it. What exactly do you see as out of order? Safe social distancing policies plus 9 holes only to allow most people to play


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2020)

NWJocko said:



			I find it hard to reconcile your view that measures are like this are “draconian” but you work in an Intensive Care unit!!!

Seem sensible enough and in line with pretty much every golf whenever they can reopen tbh
		
Click to expand...




PaulS said:



			These are the exact measures that are going to be required at every golf club and are based on a template set out by England Golf. Nothing draconian about them in the slightest.
		
Click to expand...




GB72 said:



			Not sure how that is Draconian. Pretty much how I would expect it. What exactly do you see as out of order? Safe social distancing policies plus 9 holes only to allow most people to play
		
Click to expand...

It’s not draconian, just long winded, but once you pick out the bones, it’s pretty much what will be rolled out across the country, and if that’s what it takes to get back on the course sooner rather than later, then I’ll take it.


----------



## Diamond (May 9, 2020)

If courses open with 2 tee times and 2 x 9 hole courses. Is that not going to make the car park twice as busy and twice as likely to bump into someone?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2020)

Diamond said:



			If courses open with 2 tee times and 2 x 9 hole courses. Is that not going to make the car park twice as busy and twice as likely to bump into someone?
		
Click to expand...

The course will still have less people on it than usual if we stick to 2 balls. 
If people can't navigate a car park safely. I worry for them!


----------



## Fish (May 9, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			If people can't navigate a car park safely. I worry for them!
		
Click to expand...

B&Q have car park Marshall’s, they queue them up then park them with a clear vehicle space in between each vehicle, so it would seem they cant 🤔


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2020)

Fish said:



			B&Q have car park Marshall’s, they queue them up then park them with a clear vehicle space in between each vehicle, so it would seem they cant 🤔
		
Click to expand...



WOW!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing how it plays out in the first few days. I wonder if they'll tweak the guidelines as it goes. I am sure like the queues and DIY stores they'll be a massive initial surge so I think I'll steer clear let them find what works best and go from there


----------



## Diamond (May 9, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			The course will still have less people on it than usual if we stick to 2 balls.
If
My thoughts are if the club house is closed thr only time I will be near anyone is on arrival
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:





WOW!
		
Click to expand...

The car park is the only place they won’t have any 2 metre rules. Once in the course even if there are 4 balls me and my mate will be safe. The car park will be the only place where any potential contact could be made. 
2 ball is safest over 18 holes but then the issue with members all playing...


----------



## SammmeBee (May 9, 2020)

Diamond said:



			The car park is the only place they won’t have any 2 metre rules. Once in the course even if there are 4 balls me and my mate will be safe. The car park will be the only place where any potential contact could be made.
2 ball is safest over 18 holes but then the issue with members all playing...
		
Click to expand...

The car park is the key to any golf club re-opening......


----------



## OnTour (May 10, 2020)

The course will only be open to members until further notice
You must book a tee time
Games limited to 9 holes only initially
Tee times must be booked by phoning the following number, at least a day before playing
Book 9 holes only by calling:



There is a link on the website (google calendar) that will show a calendar of available time slots (coming from the dark ages) 

3 ball maximum
Follow the golf specific measures that are posted on the drive.
·       Opening time – 7.30am
·       Please change in the car park. If you do need to use the locker room – please follow social distancing rules
·       Golf competitions (Saturdays) are postponed until further notice *(no point rejoining for a social walk round the park) *
·       The Bar will remain closed until further notice

63% of the members having committed in full.  the best thing about renewing is it's your choice just be happy with your move forward. If it goes tits up don't come back moaning about lack of options moving forward or a case of your loved one passing away as it's your fault nobody else's.  stay safe you have a choice golf is not important but cycling and running is the new golf for 2020


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

OnTour said:




The course will only be open to members until further notice
You must book a tee time
Games limited to 9 holes only initially
Tee times must be booked by phoning the following number, at least a day before playing
Book 9 holes only by calling:



There is a link on the website (google calendar) that will show a calendar of available time slots (coming from the dark ages) 

3 ball maximum
Follow the golf specific measures that are posted on the drive.
·       Opening time – 7.30am
·       Please change in the car park. If you do need to use the locker room – please follow social distancing rules
·       Golf competitions (Saturdays) are postponed until further notice *(no point rejoining for a social walk round the park) *
·       The Bar will remain closed until further notice

63% of the members having committed in full.  the best thing about renewing is it's your choice just be happy with your move forward. If it goes tits up don't come back moaning about lack of options moving forward or a case of your loved one passing away as it's your fault nobody else's.  stay safe you have a choice golf is not important but cycling and running is the new golf for 2020
		
Click to expand...

what club is this? strange they’ve committed to 3-balls already without or before any official announcements.


----------



## LondonOwl (May 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Very similar at mine.  We've recently had a letter from the Chair of Finance, thanking those of us who have renewed without question (which I understand is the majority) & reminding those that haven't that we have currently lost 2 of our 3 revenue streams.  I'm guessing from the content of the letter that a few have asked what will be happening re subs/extensions/refunds & the response is when we are out the other side we'll see.  I consider the club to be well run, the finances are sound so I've done what I've done since the day I've joined & trusted them to run the club properly.  They haven't let me down yet, and I doubt they will now.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure we are at the same club. I think every members club has to take the same view. Once it's all over, they can have a look and see where they are at. Maybe we get money back/extra months...maybe there will be a shortfall and subs have to go up. Either way, you sign up to be part of a club, not a customer of a business so it's rough with the smooth and all that.

Personally, if it came to it and they were looking (for example) 20% refunds, I would rather they kept the money and spent it on the course.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2020)

LondonOwl said:



			Pretty sure we are at the same club. I think every members club has to take the same view. Once it's all over, they can have a look and see where they are at. Maybe we get money back/extra months...maybe there will be a shortfall and subs have to go up. Either way, you sign up to be part of a club, not a customer of a business so it's rough with the smooth and all that.

Personally, if it came to it and they were looking (for example) 20% refunds, *I would rather they kept the money and spent it on the course*.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, the money's gone, I've invested it in the club; please use it wisely.  If we are at the same place I can recommend the quality of the stuff the caterer is doing, particularly the fish.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yup, the money's gone, I've invested it in the club; please use it wisely.  If we are at the same place I can recommend the quality of the stuff the caterer is doing, particularly the fish.
		
Click to expand...

😳


----------



## fundy (May 10, 2020)

seen far too much Fish on here lately, please no pics


----------



## Pants (May 10, 2020)

NWJocko said:



			..... but you work in an Intensive Care unit!!!
		
Click to expand...

Wow. I had no idea that he now worked in intensive care.  That's a heck of a step up from what I heard he was last doing in recruitment.  Great work Homer. Proud of you


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 11, 2020)

So before lockdown started, I was in the process of joining a local club, I was proposed by two members. I had waited for the mandatory two weeks before lockdown where my application was on the board for anyone to scrutinise and then a week later the lockdown started. I have had comms from the club that they have paused all new applications and I have not heard anything since.

I understand the difficult situation they’re in - however they have club admin working from home,  I’m a bit baffled that they have not tried to come up with a way of processing applications to allow more revenue to come in at a time they surely need it? 

I’m obviously frustrated because I want to be able to play there Wednesday, but also because I can’t understand the logic of it? Can somebody provide some balance/different perspective?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2020)

Jcrossley94 said:



			So before lockdown started, I was in the process of joining a local club, I was proposed by two members. I had waited for the mandatory two weeks before lockdown where my application was on the board for anyone to scrutinise and then a week later the lockdown started. I have had comms from the club that they have paused all new applications and I have not heard anything since.

I understand the difficult situation they’re in - however they have club admin working from home,  I’m a bit baffled that they have not tried to come up with a way of processing applications to allow more revenue to come in at a time they surely need it?

I’m obviously frustrated because I want to be able to play there Wednesday, but also because I can’t understand the logic of it? Can somebody provide some balance/different perspective?
		
Click to expand...

I guess the simple answer would be drop them an email and lay it out as you have here, that you're keen to give them your annual subs and keen to get out and play subject to the restrictions they put in place and see what they say


----------



## upsidedown (May 11, 2020)

Jcrossley94 said:



			So before lockdown started, I was in the process of joining a local club, I was proposed by two members. I had waited for the mandatory two weeks before lockdown where my application was on the board for anyone to scrutinise and then a week later the lockdown started. I have had comms from the club that they have paused all new applications and I have not heard anything since.

I understand the difficult situation they’re in - however they have club admin working from home,  I’m a bit baffled that they have not tried to come up with a way of processing applications to allow more revenue to come in at a time they surely need it?

I’m obviously frustrated because I want to be able to play there Wednesday, but also because I can’t understand the logic of it? Can somebody provide some balance/different perspective?
		
Click to expand...

Poor show from the club , we've been doing phone interviews and had. 6 new members join last week


----------



## DRW (May 11, 2020)

Jcrossley94 said:



			So before lockdown started, I was in the process of joining a local club, I was proposed by two members. I had waited for the mandatory two weeks before lockdown where my application was on the board for anyone to scrutinise and then a week later the lockdown started. I have had comms from the club that they have paused all new applications and I have not heard anything since.

I understand the difficult situation they’re in - however they have club admin working from home,  I’m a bit baffled that they have not tried to come up with a way of processing applications to allow more revenue to come in at a time they surely need it?

I’m obviously frustrated because I want to be able to play there Wednesday, but also because I can’t understand the logic of it? Can somebody provide some balance/different perspective?
		
Click to expand...

If the club is full and has a waiting list, then the clubs first priority is to its existing members and protecting the staff/members.

At that stage with the virus with so many unknowns, I can understand why they would pause the process.

Be patient, try to see it from the many paths that could unfold and view points & unknowns and see how things progress as golf reopens.

As a result I can see why the club did what they did.


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I guess the simple answer would be drop them an email and lay it out as you have here, that you're keen to give them your annual subs and keen to get out and play subject to the restrictions they put in place and see what they say
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Sent a similar email over last week and received a response that they are looking in to potential options to restart member applications. Guess its just a case of waiting for guidance, understand its a difficult situation for them to be in, i just thought they'd be keen to get some revenue generated.


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 11, 2020)

upsidedown said:



			Poor show from the club , we've been doing phone interviews and had. 6 new members join last week
		
Click to expand...

Im apprehensive to suggest they're doing a bad job, think it might be a case of prioritising existing members - which i could understand, just think clarity would be appreciated.


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 11, 2020)

DRW said:



			If the club is full and has a waiting list, then the clubs first priority is to its existing members and protecting the staff/members.

At that stage with the virus with so many unknowns, I can understand why they would pause the process.

Be patient, try to see it from the many paths that could unfold and view points & unknowns and see how things progress as golf reopens.

As a result I can see why the club did what they did.
		
Click to expand...

Totally understand this perspective, just craving clarity on the situation - as i suppose we all are


----------



## OnTour (May 11, 2020)

Fish said:



			what club is this? strange they’ve committed to 3-balls already without or before any official announcements.
		
Click to expand...

One up the road from you Fish, Where Rob plays. I'm guessing it needs re writing after yesterdays Boris chat.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2020)

Latest from the club. ClubV1 site down for essential maintenance to upgrade its database capabilities ahead of tomorrow so hoping it'll be online as soon as I get into work

Govt guidelines now state you may exercise with one person from outside your household
The booking sheet will go live later this afternoon for Wednesday and will be based on 2 balls in 10 minute intervals ; The first tee time is 7:30 am and last will be 4:30 pm initially although course usage will mean this is under constant review.
You will need to choose Front or Back 9 and there will be a tee sheet - choose your time & book your name in as if you were entering a competition. ( It would be best to liaise with your chosen playing partner to book the same time ).
Members will be allowed to book one 9 hole round per day in the first instance.
Booking will be via the Club V1 app , although the office will be manned if you have any issues.

The tee sheet for Thursday will go live tomorrow morning, and Friday booking will open on Wednesday.
Please remember this is uncharted territory so we will need to review regularly and could change at short notice according to guidelines and course usage. 

I get its a flexible situation so I guess suck it and see for now. I imagine Thursday will go mad when the Saturday slots go live


----------



## rulefan (May 11, 2020)

My club year runs from 1 July. Not short of cash but have just announced all renewals by 30 June will get £50 behind the bar plus 2 guest vouchers for 2, 3 or 4 ball rounds. And a cumulative 10% reduction for 5 years for the over 80s. All 'age category' (ie young) subs will be frozen for one year.


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 13, 2020)

Our club have said they are looking at ways to reward our loyalty. Don't know what yet, all I want is those new flagsticks that you can get your ball out with a putter without damage to the hole.


----------



## OnTour (May 14, 2020)

Played my first 9 today at 7.10am 2 balls only and pretty empty, course in great shape guess it should be being shut for 5 months through winter. greens slick and ironed :-0 

Hope everyone enjoyed there day out. seems to work nicely quicker rounds with less faff just need 2 ball comps sorting out


----------



## Crazyface (May 14, 2020)

Had a chat with a member of my last club. What do you make of this:- 

About 20 of the group I was associated with are on this furlough thing or are self employed have contacted the club to ask for reductions in fees / membership from point of joining in stead of April all have been told, nope, full membership or nothing pay now. So they have all decided to leave. This is really sad, as, in my opinion, they are the lads who provide the mid range golfers "crack". One in particular was the chief organiser of the group and was down at the club to plead his case to the club, was told nothing doing. So emptied his locker and vowed never to return. MASSIVE LOSS to the club. I hope I'm getting though here. The losses will be huge. Not just financial, but socially as well. They were the group who welcomed the hackers, jesus they even let me join them. God this is very sad. But why is the club that pleads that they are skint EVERY YEAR, now in thier hour of great need, you would think, are basically turning away money by refusing to deal? 20 x £800 is a lot of money to try and claw back. Especially with a club 2 miles down the road offering membership at £475 12 months from time of joining. Why do you think ? Sniffs air....bit funny to me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Had a chat with a member of my last club. What do you make of this:-

About 20 of the group I was associated with are on this furlough thing or are self employed have contacted the club to ask for reductions in fees / membership from point of joining in stead of April all have been told, nope, full membership or nothing pay now. So they have all decided to leave. This is really sad, as, in my opinion, they are the lads who provide the mid range golfers "crack". One in particular was the chief organiser of the group and was down at the club to plead his case to the club, was told nothing doing. So emptied his locker and vowed never to return. MASSIVE LOSS to the club. I hope I'm getting though here. The losses will be huge. Not just financial, but socially as well. They were the group who welcomed the hackers, jesus they even let me join them. God this is very sad. But why is the club that pleads that they are skint EVERY YEAR, now in thier hour of great need, you would think, are basically turning away money by refusing to deal? 20 x £800 is a lot of money to try and claw back. Especially with a club 2 miles down the road offering membership at £475 12 months from time of joining. Why do you think ? Sniffs air....bit funny to me.
		
Click to expand...

What's your take then?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 14, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Had a chat with a member of my last club. What do you make of this:-

About 20 of the group I was associated with are on this furlough thing or are self employed have contacted the club to ask for reductions in fees / membership from point of joining in stead of April all have been told, nope, full membership or nothing pay now. So they have all decided to leave. This is really sad, as, in my opinion, they are the lads who provide the mid range golfers "crack". One in particular was the chief organiser of the group and was down at the club to plead his case to the club, was told nothing doing. So emptied his locker and vowed never to return. MASSIVE LOSS to the club. I hope I'm getting though here. The losses will be huge. Not just financial, but socially as well. They were the group who welcomed the hackers, jesus they even let me join them. God this is very sad. But why is the club that pleads that they are skint EVERY YEAR, now in thier hour of great need, you would think, are basically turning away money by refusing to deal? 20 x £800 is a lot of money to try and claw back. Especially with a club 2 miles down the road offering membership at £475 12 months from time of joining. Why do you think ? Sniffs air....bit funny to me.
		
Click to expand...

If they allow it for some, they have to do so for all. For some furlough will cause real financial issues. If for example they're on big money they will be losing loads. If they are on around the cut off level then furlough won't be costing them too mush with lack of travel and a few sensible cuts (golf maybe).

Add in the fact that if they're furloughed they are likely able to play even more and i find it hard to feel they're being unfairly treated. The sceptic in me see's it as a group trying to blag something.


----------



## timd77 (May 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			If they allow it for some, they have to do so for all. For some furlough will cause real financial issues. If for example they're on big money they will be losing loads. If they are on around the cut off level then furlough won't be costing them too mush with lack of travel and a few sensible cuts (golf maybe).

Add in the fact that if they're furloughed they are likely able to play even more and i find it hard to feel they're being unfairly treated. The sceptic in me see's it as a group trying to blag something.
		
Click to expand...

Regarding furlough and not costing people too much...the other side to remember is the uncertainty of being furloughed. Yes, it might seem ok at the minute with reduced outgoings and time off to play lots of golf. But it’s the uncertainty that’s a worry. Will the job be there in 2 months time? So many jobs will be lost through the approaching recession and so to me it’s understandable that these members are asking for help.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 15, 2020)

timd77 said:



			Regarding furlough and not costing people too much...the other side to remember is the uncertainty of being furloughed. Yes, it might seem ok at the minute with reduced outgoings and time off to play lots of golf. But it’s the uncertainty that’s a worry. Will the job be there in 2 months time? So many jobs will be lost through the approaching recession and so to me it’s understandable that these members are asking for help.
		
Click to expand...

Thats very true, but if they have genuine concern the company they work for will lay them off, is it realistic to expect another company (golf club) to undervalue its resource?


----------



## GB72 (May 15, 2020)

I guess I look at this situation in 2 ways. The first is that if the club agrees this for one group of people, they need to offer it across the board. I guess exceptions could be made if evidence could be shown of short term financial hardship but, if things were that tight, why would you be paying a golf membership afterwards rather than suring up your finances. 

The other way to look at it is that membership does appear to be a one way street. Many clubs saying 'please pay your membership, we need your help and your money even though we cannot offer you any golf for the time being' but, with the shoe on the other foot, how many clubs are willing to waive fees for a period or to allow a payment holiday for members who have fallen on harder times.


----------



## User20205 (May 15, 2020)

Agree with the above. If it’s a members club, they can’t have it both ways with their ‘special’business model. Loyalty works 2 ways.
Also if 20 fellas wanted to join they’d definitely get a deal, why not a deal to stay?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 15, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I guess I look at this situation in 2 ways. The first is that if the club agrees this for one group of people, they need to offer it across the board. I guess exceptions could be made if evidence could be shown of short term financial hardship but, if things were that tight, why would you be paying a golf membership afterwards rather than suring up your finances.

The other way to look at it is that membership does appear to be a one way street. Many clubs saying 'please pay your membership, we need your help and your money even though we cannot offer you any golf for the time being' but, with the shoe on the other foot, how many clubs are willing to waive fees for a period or to allow a payment holiday for members who have fallen on harder times.
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of clubs will be struggling and I agree it seems a one-way street. Give us your money even though we can't offer value for that money invested. I do think unless a lot of clubs can get creative and attract new membership, especially without society or green fee revenue they will go out of business. Is that necessarily a bad thing? For a lot of golfers finding the annual subs is a big investment and so they need value for money and if other clubs nearby can offer that where is the incentive to stay


----------



## bladeplayer (May 15, 2020)

€200 voucher for green fee/club/trolley hire .
Sub now  runs april to march instead of jan to dec
Nice touch realy doesnt cost club much if anything at all


----------



## Fish (May 16, 2020)

News & rumours circulating that a nearby [former] club has lost 300+ members and are down to around 550😳

Many didn’t renew after requests for discounts and/or delays & deals were scoffed at, many stopped their direct debits so there’s been a mass exodus!

Apparently the course wasn’t great after the wet winter and they were much later getting back open and then we’re playing in a quagmire, then the lockdown happened which just exaggerated the problems and disgruntles. 

Allegedly it’s been stated that anyone who didn’t renew or stopped their direct debits have essentially left the club, hence the 300+ being reported, and it’s been stated they will all have to reapply and pay a fee to rejoin! 

Quite the opposite at my club, everyone has been 100% supportive.


----------



## oltimer (May 16, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Had a chat with a member of my last club. What do you make of this:-

About 20 of the group I was associated with are on this furlough thing or are self employed have contacted the club to ask for reductions in fees / membership from point of joining in stead of April all have been told, nope, full membership or nothing pay now. So they have all decided to leave. This is really sad, as, in my opinion, they are the lads who provide the mid range golfers "crack". One in particular was the chief organiser of the group and was down at the club to plead his case to the club, was told nothing doing. So emptied his locker and vowed never to return. MASSIVE LOSS to the club. I hope I'm getting though here. The losses will be huge. Not just financial, but socially as well. They were the group who welcomed the hackers, jesus they even let me join them. God this is very sad. But why is the club that pleads that they are skint EVERY YEAR, now in thier hour of great need, you would think, are basically turning away money by refusing to deal? 20 x £800 is a lot of money to try and claw back. Especially with a club 2 miles down the road offering membership at £475 12 months from time of joining. Why do you think ? Sniffs air....bit funny to me.
		
Click to expand...

There is a Club in East Cheshire where for around £500 you can also play at their 9 hole Course and other 18 hole one on the Wirral, I know they would welcome any group of such people.


----------



## moogie (May 16, 2020)

Fish said:



			News & rumours circulating that a nearby [former] club has lost 300+ members and are down to around 550😳

Many didn’t renew after requests for discounts and/or delays & deals were scoffed at, many stopped their direct debits so there’s been a mass exodus!

Apparently the course wasn’t great after the wet winter and they were much later getting back open and then we’re playing in a quagmire, then the lockdown happened which just exaggerated the problems and disgruntles.

Allegedly it’s been stated that anyone who didn’t renew or stopped their direct debits have essentially left the club, hence the 300+ being reported, and it’s been stated they will all have to reapply and pay a fee to rejoin!

Quite the opposite at my club, everyone has been 100% supportive.
		
Click to expand...


They've lost over 300 members
But still have 550
Wow...!!

That was a huge membership 
I'd have hated to be a member somewhere like that with over 850 members,  must be nightmare getting a game

Latest club only has about 280,  I'd say only a handful have 500+ members up here


----------



## Crazyface (May 16, 2020)

Crazyface said:
"Had a chat with a member of my last club. What do you make of this:-

About 20 of the group I was associated with are on this furlough thing or are self employed have contacted the club to ask for reductions in fees / membership from point of joining in stead of April all have been told, nope, full membership or nothing pay now. So they have all decided to leave. This is really sad, as, in my opinion, they are the lads who provide the mid range golfers "crack". One in particular was the chief organiser of the group and was down at the club to plead his case to the club, was told nothing doing. So emptied his locker and vowed never to return. MASSIVE LOSS to the club. I hope I'm getting though here. The losses will be huge. Not just financial, but socially as well. They were the group who welcomed the hackers, jesus they even let me join them. God this is very sad. But why is the club that pleads that they are skint EVERY YEAR, now in thier hour of great need, you would think, are basically turning away money by refusing to deal? 20 x £800 is a lot of money to try and claw back. Especially with a club 2 miles down the road offering membership at £475 12 months from time of joining. Why do you think ? Sniffs air....bit funny to me."

HS "What's your take then? "

Er....well I've had a VERY long chat with another member there, a very good mate actually, and.er one reason was they actually didn't want this person at the club, for reasons that I didn't know about, but had suspicions.  So there you go, one view from one, and another view from another. It sounds like they have lost a few, but had enough members paying up at renewal time as they knew if they didn't the club would now be gone. 

Lesson learnt.....


----------



## Fish (May 16, 2020)

moogie said:



			They've lost over 300 members
But still have 550
Wow...!!

That was a huge membership
I'd have hated to be a member somewhere like that with over 850 members,  must be nightmare getting a game

Latest club only has about 280,  I'd say only a handful have 500+ members up here
		
Click to expand...

Most clubs around here are circa 750 - 1,000, I know we’re close to the latter. 

It’s all about balance then between 5-day & 7-day, and those that are mainly social golfers who only play late afternoons in the week and/or at the weekends, plus many seniors are 5-day, ladies don’t play on Saturdays and juniors don’t either. 

Even with that high a total membership, the ‘active’ competitive golfers are limited, our medal & board comps attract a field of around 180. 

So it’s not a big number tbh.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2020)

Crazyface said:



Crazyface said:
"Had a chat with a member of my last club. What do you make of this:-

About 20 of the group I was associated with are on this furlough thing or are self employed have contacted the club to ask for reductions in fees / membership from point of joining in stead of April all have been told, nope, full membership or nothing pay now. So they have all decided to leave. This is really sad, as, in my opinion, they are the lads who provide the mid range golfers "crack". One in particular was the chief organiser of the group and was down at the club to plead his case to the club, was told nothing doing. So emptied his locker and vowed never to return. MASSIVE LOSS to the club. I hope I'm getting though here. The losses will be huge. Not just financial, but socially as well. They were the group who welcomed the hackers, jesus they even let me join them. God this is very sad. But why is the club that pleads that they are skint EVERY YEAR, now in thier hour of great need, you would think, are basically turning away money by refusing to deal? 20 x £800 is a lot of money to try and claw back. Especially with a club 2 miles down the road offering membership at £475 12 months from time of joining. Why do you think ? Sniffs air....bit funny to me."

HS "What's your take then? "

Er....well I've had a VERY long chat with another member there, a very good mate actually, and.er one reason was they actually didn't want this person at the club, for reasons that I didn't know about, but had suspicions.  So there you go, one view from one, and another view from another. It sounds like they have lost a few, but had enough members paying up at renewal time as they knew if they didn't the club would now be gone.

Lesson learnt.....
		
Click to expand...

Like you say not everything is as clear cut as it seems but in the grand scheme of things if you are getting most paying up and can get a few local nomads desperate to play regularly then happy days


----------



## PaulS (May 16, 2020)

Fish said:



			Most clubs around here are circa 750 - 1,000, I know we’re close to the latter.

It’s all about balance then between 5-day & 7-day, and those that are mainly social golfers who only play late afternoons in the week and/or at the weekends, plus many seniors are 5-day, ladies don’t play on Saturdays and juniors don’t either.

Even with that high a total membership, the ‘active’ competitive golfers are limited, our medal & board comps attract a field of around 180.

So it’s not a big number tbh.
		
Click to expand...

Do these clubs have just the one course ? That’s a lot of members just for one course


----------



## Fish (May 16, 2020)

PaulS said:



			Do these clubs have just the one course ? That’s a lot of members just for one course
		
Click to expand...

Yes, some of us would like less, but it is what it is, you’d be surprised how many ‘active’ members there are at any one course, irrelevant of gross membership numbers.


----------



## brendy (May 16, 2020)

Having up to 1000 members is fairly common place, even here in NI, my club has 1000 members (1 course though some are house members or limited day members. I heard a small percentage have not renewed, they will now have to rejoin through the normal joining route as plenty of time and methods were given to pay. Having let the course be used for exercise it might actually work in our favour though as there have been several new enquiries for membership.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 21, 2020)

We have a 2 months compensation scheme that has a number of options. You can either: A. Decide to let the club keep the 2 months subs as a donation. B. Have the value of those 2 months put on your bar card or C. Decide on a mixture of A and B.
Any members who are experiencing extreme hardship can also have their specific cases looked at for alternatives.


----------



## hines57 (May 23, 2020)

Our club - Badgemore Park, has been excellent during the lockdown in keeping members informed of the actions that have been taken.

Now that they are able to open again, they've been very good at implementing a phased re-introduction and keeping the members safe and well within the guidelines.

Membership renewal is June 1st and the members have been offered the alternative of 1 month extra on the membership year or a top up on their bar card to compensate for the period that the course had to be closed. Very well managed I'd say.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2020)

Crazyface said:
"Had a chat with a member of my last club. What do you make of this:-

About 20 of the group I was associated with are on this furlough thing or are self employed have contacted the club to ask for reductions in fees / membership from point of joining in stead of April all have been told, nope, full membership or nothing pay now. So they have all decided to leave. This is really sad, as, in my opinion, they are the lads who provide the mid range golfers "crack". One in particular was the chief organiser of the group and was down at the club to plead his case to the club, was told nothing doing. So emptied his locker and vowed never to return. MASSIVE LOSS to the club. I hope I'm getting though here. The losses will be huge. Not just financial, but socially as well. They were the group who welcomed the hackers, jesus they even let me join them. God this is very sad. But why is the club that pleads that they are skint EVERY YEAR, now in thier hour of great need, you would think, are basically turning away money by refusing to deal? 20 x £800 is a lot of money to try and claw back. Especially with a club 2 miles down the road offering membership at £475 12 months from time of joining. Why do you think ? Sniffs air....bit funny to me."

HS "What's your take then? "

Er....well I've had a VERY long chat with another member there, a very good mate actually, and.er one reason was they actually didn't want this person at the club, for reasons that I didn't know about, but had suspicions.  So there you go, one view from one, and another view from another. It sounds like they have lost a few, but had enough members paying up at renewal time as they knew if they didn't the club would now be gone.

Lesson learnt.....[/QUOTE]

Club takes opportunity to rid themselves of unscrupulous members who tried to turn the crisis into an opportunity to blackmail them could be one take on it.  Sounds like at least one of the 20 wasn't the model member that the club would want, but they've spared themselves the rigmarole of proving the alleged offence and accepted his resignation instead.


----------



## rulefan (May 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			Most clubs around here are circa 750 - 1,000, I know we’re close to the latter.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. Yorkshire has 10% of the affiliated clubs and 10% of the affiliated playing members of England Golf but there only 7 clubs with over 600 playing members.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 23, 2020)

rulefan said:



			Interesting. Yorkshire has 10% of the affiliated clubs and 10% of the affiliated playing members of England Golf but there only 7 clubs with over 600 playing members.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because there are more clubs for them to be a member of, they spread out better than in the case of Fish's area or do they cap membership at a lower level on the whole?

Interesting stat 👍


----------



## SammmeBee (May 23, 2020)

Fish said:



			Most clubs around here are circa 750 - 1,000, I know we’re close to the latter.
/QUOTE]

For 18 holes?  I see why you joined somewhere else!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 25, 2020)

As Boris has announced non-eesential shops are clear to reopen on June 15th, what do we think the implications will be for golfers. Do you think this signals a chance to extend golf to 3-4 balls as surely there is still more chance to socially isolate playing even on tee boxes and greens. Clearly 19th holes remain off limits for now but I hope we can take a step further towards golfing normality


----------



## SammmeBee (May 25, 2020)

Pro Shop can open then on 15 June.........


----------



## GB72 (May 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As Boris has announced non-eesential shops are clear to reopen on June 15th, what do we think the implications will be for golfers. Do you think this signals a chance to extend golf to 3-4 balls as surely there is still more chance to socially isolate playing even on tee boxes and greens. Clearly 19th holes remain off limits for now but I hope we can take a step further towards golfing normality
		
Click to expand...

No, pro shop can open again nothing else. Once people from more than one household can meet socially then you get more than 2 balls. Retail has nothing to do with it, it is purely the circumstances and number of people who can meet socially. If I can meet with 2 households outside, three balls will be ok, once I can meet with 3 households, 4 balls are ok. Simply means golfers are tied to the same rules as everyone else.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 25, 2020)

Looks like our subscriptions for next year are going to stay the same as this. Seems fair to me.


----------



## J55TTC (May 26, 2020)

A friends renewal was 1st June, the club said they would add the closed time to the end of the membership which he expected to be this years membership pushing his renewal forward 6 weeks. 
Renewal arrives and the club said they would only add it to the end of next year if he renewed. Needless to say he and 2 others left.


----------



## moogie (May 26, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			A friends renewal was 1st June, the club said they would add the closed time to the end of the membership which he expected to be this years membership pushing his renewal forward 6 weeks.
Renewal arrives and the club said they would only add it to the end of next year if he renewed. Needless to say he and 2 others left.
		
Click to expand...

That's hardly surprising though surely

If renewal is 1st June,  then they'd want renewals,  cash flow,  then see number of retained members from renewals,  and form a budget for the next 12 months from these figures. 

There's nothing unreasonable about the clubs proposal at all


----------



## larmen (May 26, 2020)

I just renewed and they took the value of the 2 months missed from the next 12 instalments in equal amounts.


----------



## J55TTC (May 26, 2020)

moogie said:



			That's hardly surprising though surely

If renewal is 1st June,  then they'd want renewals,  cash flow,  then see number of retained members from renewals,  and form a budget for the next 12 months from these figures.

There's nothing unreasonable about the clubs proposal at all
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't have been unreasonable if it was what was agreed. It was agreed that the time the club was shut down would be added to the end of the active membership.


----------



## J55TTC (May 26, 2020)

larmen said:



			I just renewed and they took the value of the 2 months missed from the next 12 instalments in equal amounts.
		
Click to expand...

This is a much more fair way of doing things.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 26, 2020)

Same price as before [ i think ],  a few members have now decided to pay their overdue fees, plus some new members joining from other local clubs.


----------



## TheDiablo (May 26, 2020)

J55TTC said:



			A friends renewal was 1st June, the club said they would add the closed time to the end of the membership which he expected to be this years membership pushing his renewal forward 6 weeks.
Renewal arrives and the club said they would only add it to the end of next year if he renewed. Needless to say he and 2 others left.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like they were going to leave anyway so no long term benefit to the club, they werent planning to support the club financially in the next year which will be tough, so they reward those that are renewing? 

Sounds entirely reasonable and sensible to me, works both ways


----------



## full_throttle (May 26, 2020)

It was decided the membership would run from May 1st instead of April 1st, 

since re-opening we have had a steady uptake in membership, down from last years finishing total but more or less the same as this time last year.

Members can now bring guests after 2pm, and we have had almost 20 in since the weekend, 

Next stage is to allow 18 hole bookings, currently we are asked to just book 9 holes, if when getting round the tee is free the option is there to continue. Seems to be working well, no complaints from the membership yet


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 9, 2020)

Well, despite not offering the members anything in the way of rebate at this stage, we had a 96% renewal rate, which considering there will be some natural wastage is not too bad. We also apparently have 28 on the waiting list, despite still having a joining fee which we are told is the wrong thing to do.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 9, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well, despite not offering the members anything in the way of rebate at this stage, we had a 96% renewal rate, which considering there will be some natural wastage is not too bad. We also apparently have 28 on the waiting list, despite still having a joining fee which we are told is the wrong thing to do.
		
Click to expand...

Nice place to be in.  I was chatting to our club manager the other week and we haven't had any more than the usual natural loss from the club and had 5 new membership applications last week plus some others have joined before that.  There's undoubtedly a number of reasons for this but I think it's a mixture of a great course in excellent condition, and the fact that casual nomad golfers may be realising they may not get the chance to play whilst the tighter restrictions are still in place in Scotland.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 9, 2020)

So many new faces around the place and on the tee booking sheets so assuming we've had a big membership take up, although what ratio of full membership to the three month scheme on offer is I don't know. Hoping that a lot have come here on a full membership as like every club we need to get new blood in and ideally stay for as long as possible. If not I hope the club are working as hard as possible to turn the temporary scheme into full sign ups. On that I am less confident but remain open to persuasion otherwise


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So many new faces around the place and on the tee booking sheets so assuming we've had a big membership take up, although what ratio of full membership to the three month scheme on offer is I don't know. Hoping that a lot have come here on a full membership as like every club we need to get new blood in and ideally stay for as long as possible. If not I hope the club are working as hard as possible to turn the temporary scheme into full sign ups. On that I am less confident but remain open to persuasion otherwise
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a great membership that - play for the summer whilst nothing else to do and then just.......

What’s the/is there a long term plan at Royal Ascot?  Hope for more Red Bull action?!


----------



## IanM (Jun 10, 2020)

About 20 names on the new member sheet on our website.   No special deals or temp stuff in operation.   A quarter of them juniors.    

That suggests we had a view leave during the year so far.  But encouraging to see a queue to get in


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			So many new faces around the place and on the tee booking sheets so assuming we've had a big membership take up, although what ratio of full membership to the three month scheme on offer is I don't know. Hoping that a lot have come here on a full membership as like every club we need to get new blood in and ideally stay for as long as possible. If not I hope the club are working as hard as possible to turn the temporary scheme into full sign ups. On that I am less confident but remain open to persuasion otherwise
		
Click to expand...

Why the assumption, don’t you post new member applications on your notice board for a few weeks prior to interviews. 

Ours also state what membership category they are applying for. 

Everything should be transparent for the current membership to see and object about if necessary.


----------



## fundy (Jun 10, 2020)

Fish said:



			Why the assumption, don’t you post new member applications on your notice board for a few weeks prior to interviews.

Ours also state what membership category they are applying for.

Everything should be transparent for the current membership to see and object about if necessary.
		
Click to expand...


yet still they let you in


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			yet still they let you in 

Click to expand...

I’m a top spender in the bar, money talks 😏


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2021)

full_throttle said:



*It was decided the membership would run from May 1st instead of April 1st,*

since re-opening we have had a steady uptake in membership, down from last years finishing total but more or less the same as this time last year.
		
Click to expand...

Yes at the 1st Lock-down we had the same offer for the 2020-21 season. Following this further 'golf-ban' in England, is anyone expecting further offers from their Clubs?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 6, 2021)

2blue said:



			Yes at the 1st Lock-down we had the same offer for the 2020-21 season. Following this further 'golf-ban' in England, is anyone expecting further offers from their Clubs?
		
Click to expand...

We got sweet FA.
Just had my renewal Full price.
So NO.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 6, 2021)

From a personal standpoint I'll be happy enough if there's a golf club around to be a member of when we get back to some semblance of normality .


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2021)

For the first time I'm considering dropping down to the flexible membership, I've played around a dozen rounds in my current years membership and they were less than helpful when I asked to suspend my membership when I went in for my last op.

I won't be able to play in the weekend comps  but can play in the midweek ones ad can't book before 9 at the  weekend, so I don't see this as a deal breaker.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2021)

We just had to vote on keeping the renewal rate at last years fee with no covid rebate, or a 2% increase with a rebate for the closed period during first lockdown. I voted to keep last years rate.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 6, 2021)

I can't imagine any reductions coming our way.  I think lots of clubs will really struggle this year, some probable go under. They'll lose more members than normal , because of the Covid constraints causing courses and club houses to remain shut for long periods. 
I've heard a few saying they're not getting value for money.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2021)

Ours has not been discussed yet but I can see some problems ahead. We are a members club with most paying from April 1st. Just before lockdown an offer was made to give those paying before the end of February an incentive of 3 free vouchers for guest games and because the Club was struggling financially a fair few paid up early. 

When lockdown came before the renewal date a fair few didnt or hadn't paid, and didn't pay until June/July etc and because our year runs from the date of payment those members didnt pay anything for the 1st closed period, so many of those who lost out for the 1st lockdown are out of pocket and are expecting some recompense but we recently had a major fire which damaged loads of mowers etc etc as well as buildings, the Club has had insurance excess and some betterment charges which will make giving reductions to the April players difficult.

I'm not sure how it'll sort itself out


----------



## GB72 (Jan 6, 2021)

I think that the clubs with subscriptions due in April are in a tough position. Members will  have lost time at the beginning of the year, again in November and may not play again before the subscription is due, feasibly losing nearly half a year. Not sure how you match recompense with that to the shortfall in income.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 6, 2021)

GB72 said:



			I think that the clubs with subscriptions due in April are in a tough position. Members will  have lost time at the beginning of the year, again in November and may not play again before the subscription is due, feasibly losing nearly half a year. Not sure how you match recompense with that to the shortfall in income.
		
Click to expand...

That's my concern too


----------



## brendy (Jan 6, 2021)

We had a very good retention in April, this time round I dont see it being as rosey due to several issues within the club politically/services offered etc and then with members finances also.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2021)

I believe there are a fair few.looking to join local links courses and others who will look at other courses with better winter track records.

My course has already responded by saying they are looking to invest in improving the drainage to try and make it more payable during the set months, which would seem wise if we are now looking at wetter winters.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2021)

brendy said:



			We had a very good retention in April, this time round I dont see it being as rosey due to several issues within the club politically/services offered etc and then with members finances also.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, like many others we did fairly badly retention-wise, back last April but did attract a considerable number of new golfers from the ranks of the furloughed & those working-from-home managing their day, as well as footballers & cricketers unable to play their usual game. Now, being so new to the golfing world it's hard to know what they will think of the cost of their 'missed' golf & whether they'll renew membership.


----------



## Pjwgov (Jan 6, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			I believe there are a fair few.looking to join local links courses and others who will look at other courses with better winter track records.

My course has already responded by saying they are looking to invest in improving the drainage to try and make it more payable during the set months, which would seem wise if we are now looking at wetter winters.
		
Click to expand...

May I ask which course this is please?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 6, 2021)

There are a few members at Pyrford who refused to pay their monthly DDs during the first lockdown and have already stated they will do the same now.
The club have e-mailed everyone today stating that this is their right but they will be regarded as having terminated their membership.
New members in 2021 will pay a higher rate than existing members so these people will be regarded as new members and also restricted to less booking rights at the outset.
Which has annoyed the few but has been greatly appreciated by the majority who were pretty annoyed at them getting away with it first time round.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 6, 2021)

From what I have heard, there is talk about bringing back the joining fee at my old club as of April next year and this will be applicable to those who took the last year off, whether due to Covid or not.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2021)

Pjwgov said:



			May I ask which course this is please?
		
Click to expand...

Canterbury


----------



## slowhand (Jan 6, 2021)

2blue said:



			Yes, like many others we did fairly badly retention-wise, back last April but did attract a considerable number of new golfers from the ranks of the furloughed & those working-from-home managing their day, as well as footballers & cricketers unable to play their usual game. Now, being so new to the golfing world it's hard to know what they will think of the cost of their 'missed' golf & whether they'll renew membership.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know if there are going to be any deals at your place once the courses open up again?


----------



## Pjwgov (Jan 6, 2021)

2blue said:



			Yes, like many others we did fairly badly retention-wise, back last April but did attract a considerable number of new golfers from the ranks of the furloughed & those working-from-home managing their day, as well as footballers & cricketers unable to play their usual game. Now, being so new to the golfing world it's hard to know what they will think of the cost of their 'missed' golf & whether they'll renew membership.
		
Click to expand...

We had alot of flexi members joining, and the benefit of this membership is you don't lose any time.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2021)

Pjwgov said:



			We had alot of flexi members joining, and the benefit of this membership is you don't lose any time.
		
Click to expand...

Flexible membership makes a lot of sense and it's what I'll be looking at when the situation sorts itself out. I was a full member at Cooden for a while, but it's not a winter course. I cannot see the point of paying for 12 months membership when realistically you can only play for 8 months of the year. At over £100.00 a month on direct debit, you might as well go outside and set light to £400.00 in the car park. Really feel for you guys that have shelled out all that dosh


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Do you know if there are going to be any deals at your place once the courses open up again?
		
Click to expand...

As I understand there are always deals on the go. You'd need to speak to Nigel or Matt in the shop as I don't know where they are with things in that respect.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2021)

Pjwgov said:



			We had alot of flexi members joining, and the benefit of this membership is you don't lose any time.
		
Click to expand...

 Where are you atm ?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2021)

Pjwgov said:



			We had alot of flexi members joining, and the benefit of this membership is you don't lose any time.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not get 'a bit' of resentment from the Full Members who are in essence keeping the Club going so you're able to dip in & out as you choose?


----------



## Pjwgov (Jan 6, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Where are you atm ?
		
Click to expand...

I'm at Hever, flexi members can play whenever but not in Trophy events which are only medals! StableFord with no frills.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2021)

2blue said:



			Do you not get 'a bit' of resentment from the Full Members who are in essence keeping the Club going so you're able to dip in & out as you choose?
		
Click to expand...

I can't say I've noticed this at Canterbury tbh, flexible members don't get to play in the major comps and have restricted weekend tee bookings.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2021)

Pjwgov said:



			I'm at Hever, flexi members can play whenever but not in Trophy events which are only medals! StableFord with no frills.
		
Click to expand...

Still looking to move then, your casting your net further and further 😂


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2021)

Just had an email from the club. We're renewing as normal, but when the club re-opens after lockdown, we have two options, which we can all make our own individual choice on:

A credit of 60% of the pro rata rate of the closure period. e.g. if closed for 50 days it will be 50/365x 60% x annual membership. To be added to club card for use in bar or restaurant.

or

A credit of 40% of the pro rata rate of the closure period. e.g. if closed for 50 days it will be 50/365x 40% x annual membership. To be credited back to the members bank account.


----------



## Pjwgov (Jan 6, 2021)

2blue said:



			Do you not get 'a bit' of resentment from the Full Members who are in essence keeping the Club going so you're able to dip in & out as you choose?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a full member, we don't resent flexi members, more the club for not distinguishing between those that pay £1800per Yr or those paying £600


----------



## Pjwgov (Jan 6, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Still looking to move then, your casting your net further and further 😂
		
Click to expand...

Eventually, and also seeing what other clubs are doing in regards to improving all year golf.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2021)

Pjwgov said:



			Eventually, and also seeing what other clubs are doing in regards to improving all year golf.
		
Click to expand...

Pm'd  you


----------



## Sats (Jan 6, 2021)

As of yet - nothing from the club, no incentives or directions as to how it's going to be. I'm a monthly payer and have been since I joined in January. Luckily I've not been furloughed etc so have been paying as normal. I hope they do something as not everyone has been lucky to work or have hit harder times.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 6, 2021)

Pjwgov said:



			I'm a full member, we don't resent flexi members, more the club for not distinguishing between those that pay £1800per Yr or those paying £600
		
Click to expand...

Are you a Members Club?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2021)

2blue said:



			Do you not get 'a bit' of resentment from the Full Members who are in essence keeping the Club going so you're able to dip in & out as you choose?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Love it.
😂😂😂😂


----------



## woofers (Jan 6, 2021)

A lot of folk think Flexi memberships can be ‘cheap‘ golf but there are pro’s and con’s which aren’t always taken into account. We had a lot of new Flexi members when golf resumed last year but a fair number of them have since ‘upgraded’ or reverted back to traditional memberships.

Two main reasons - they didn’t calculate accurately just how much golf they did, or wanted, to play and the flexi credits were soon eaten up, and also that Flexi doesn‘t allow you to go out and play a few holes as seen fit or available. You have to use either a 9 or 18 hole rate every time you go out, and at peak times that can be expensive.
Of course, it depends on the Flexi structure, some clubs allow you to top up as much as you like (and this can work out OK) whereas others only allow one top up per year and that can be restricted to a certain number of credits.

It is a problem in parts of Sussex where the ground is predominantly clay, and courses are only really playable for 8 months of the year (despite what they say and remaining open), which is why the Downs courses used to offer ‘winter memberships‘, but not this year.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2021)

woofers said:



			A lot of folk think Flexi memberships can be ‘cheap‘ golf but there are pro’s and con’s which aren’t always taken into account. We had a lot of new Flexi members when golf resumed last year but a fair number of them have since ‘upgraded’ or reverted back to traditional memberships.

Two main reasons - they didn’t calculate accurately just how much golf they did, or wanted, to play and the flexi credits were soon eaten up, and also that Flexi doesn‘t allow you to go out and play a few holes as seen fit or available. You have to use either a 9 or 18 hole rate every time you go out, and at peak times that can be expensive.
Of course, it depends on the Flexi structure, some clubs allow you to top up as much as you like (and this can work out OK) whereas others only allow one top up per year and that can be restricted to a certain number of credits.

It is a problem in parts of Sussex where the ground is predominantly clay, and courses are only really playable for 8 months of the year (despite what they say and remaining open), which is why the Downs courses used to offer ‘winter memberships‘, but not this year.
		
Click to expand...

I can see where you are coming from, but if you do your homework properly, flexible membership has a lot of plus points, the main one being that you're not paying a vast amount of money when the course is closed. At Cooden, I can purchase additional credits if I need them. I never visit the course unless I am playing a full round, but can see the attraction of popping down for a few holes if you're that way inclined. But as I say, I'm not. I can still play in regular competitions, just not what the club would call "Majors". If I have credits left over, I can roll them onto the next year. A years flexible membership runs from when I join, not from a particular month like full membership, so I can select the best month to join from the perspective of weather. When I retire, (not long to go now), I may well consider full membership again as I'll be able to play more often, but the money I'm saving now enables me to visit other courses without too much of a hit on my finances.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 6, 2021)

We had no Increase, but heard a rumour that Royal Dornoch are doubling the membership fee... not sure they will get away with that much of an increase though


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2021)

East Sussex National are also offering a flexible membership scheme. £450.00 gets you Bronze membership, which gives you 100 points. A midweek round, after midday, costs you 7 points. That's just over 14 full rounds. Works out at just over £32.00 a round. 20% discount at the bar, you can sign guests in as well as having the choice to play two cracking courses. Plus the practice facilities are first class. AND you get an official handicap. What's not to like????😉😉😉


----------



## Pjwgov (Jan 6, 2021)

2blue said:



			Are you a Members Club?
		
Click to expand...

No, we are a proprietary club.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2021)

need_my_wedge said:



			Just had an email from the club. We're renewing as normal, but when the club re-opens after lockdown, we have two options, which we can all make our own individual choice on:

A credit of 60% of the pro rata rate of the closure period. e.g. if closed for 50 days it will be 50/365x 60% x annual membership. To be added to club card for use in bar or restaurant.

or

A credit of 40% of the pro rata rate of the closure period. e.g. if closed for 50 days it will be 50/365x 40% x annual membership. To be credited back to the members bank account.
		
Click to expand...

We did this for golf lost last year due to L/D  (can't recall off top of head the %s).  I took the higher % figure split 50/50 between ProShop and Clubhouse.  Lower % figure was split 50/50 off next two years subs but I'd rather put my money back into club.  Not heard anything about current closure.  Renewal is 1st April.

Club continues to invest in course.  This break gives opportunity for greens team to complete this winter's bunker rebuild programme earlier than planned, and may also enable them to start on bunkers planned for next winter's rebuild programme.

But I guess I am a bit unusual as I actually care rather a lot about my club and have an emotional investment in it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2021)

Flexible memberships can work but I think they are aimed at more of the casual golfer rather than the committed club member who are going to play twice at weekends and as much as possible in the summer. That could lead to purchasing a lot of additional credits which would then make as expensive as a conventional membership. As Smiffy says it needs the golfer to do their homework


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Flexible memberships can work but I think they are aimed at more of the casual golfer rather than the committed club member who are going to play twice at weekends and as much as possible in the summer. That could lead to purchasing a lot of additional credits which would then make as expensive as a conventional membership. As Smiffy says it needs the golfer to do their homework
		
Click to expand...

Or it's aimed at people that are still working full-time and don't get the opportunities to play that regularly. I work every Saturday so they're out, every third Sunday as well, (more regularly if I need to cover holidays). 
I get one day off a week, when I can play. So for my lifestyle, flexible membership is a good idea. Like I said, until I retire, full membership is a total and utter waste of time for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Or it's aimed at people that are still working full-time and don't get the opportunities to play that regularly. I work every Saturday so they're out. Every third Sunday as well, more regularly if I need to cover holidays. I get one day off a week, where I can play. So for my lifestyle, flexible membership is a good idea. Like I said, until I retire, full membership is a total and utter waste of time for me.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. As I said for the committed golfer like myself that would be out twice at weekends and every weekday in the summer it doesn't add up. For those that don't play every weekend it can be a very efficient form of membership


----------



## doublebogey7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Our subs are due on 1 April,  and The Board have already advised that those of us who paid on time last year will receive a six week credit (for the first lock down) and that the annual amount will be frozen.  New members will see a £45 increase,  though we have an offer of 15 months for the prise of 12, but can't see many taking that up now.  Don't expect to get any further discount from this lockdown.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jan 6, 2021)

My club is doing the same as last time ... if you keep your monthly DD going, you get it, plus 10%, put on your bar card post lockdown.


----------



## Junior (Jan 6, 2021)

We were originally told that our fees would be reduced pro rata, but I'm 100% that won't happen now.  The club (members owned) wouldn't be able to run. 

In any case, I've moved house and am 40 minutes away now.  Im considering re-joining as a flexi member. By my reckoning it'll cost me £20 per round, but, I can play in all comps bar majors and still play with my mates on a regular basis. If If I do this,  In addition I'd  join the club local to me now and the fees there, plus the flexi membership at my old club is about as much as my fees currently.  

Alternatively there is a really nice course (Prestbury) close by and I could sack them both off and just join there.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 6, 2021)

Thinking about this from the club's / business perspective. For a typical private club in 2020, I am guessing:

- Revenue from bar and kitchen was massively down, but costs were also down, so the net impact is probably close to zero.
- Operating costs were probably down a little bit, due to staff on furlough.
- Revenue from societies / green fees was significantly down.
- Membership subs were moderately up, the bulk was all collected at the start of the financial year, but then a surge in new members joining over the summer has provided a welcome pro rata boost.

All of this indicates that the club is unlikely to have made any surplus in 2020. So if the club wants to provide compensation or a discount to members, how is this being funded?

Either by reducing costs, which will lower the quality of the course. Or by raising debt / dipping into cash reserves, which were probably being saved for a capital project like drainage improvements etc. Both of these options are unappealing to members, although the impact will be seen in the long term.

Have these issues been discussed at any of your clubs? There's been minimal comms from my club so I don't know if my assumptions are valid.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 6, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Full finances were presented at the AGM, I think the catering loss was about £60K.
		
Click to expand...

Income?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 7, 2021)

Direct debits on hold currently while shut and was at 80% in tier 4.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 7, 2021)

Junior said:



			We were originally told that our fees would be reduced pro rata, but I'm 100% that won't happen now.  The club (members owned) wouldn't be able to run.

In any case, I've moved house and am 40 minutes away now.  Im considering re-joining as a flexi member. By my reckoning it'll cost me £20 per round, but, I can play in all comps bar majors and still play with my mates on a regular basis. If If I do this,  In addition I'd  join the club local to me now and the fees there, plus the flexi membership at my old club is about as much as my fees currently. 

Alternatively there is a really nice course (Prestbury) close by and I could sack them both off and just join there.  

Click to expand...

I think that there is an itch you need to scratch there mate..👍😀


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 7, 2021)

I will not go into actual figures because it was confidential info, being on the committee, however the projected shortfall in income from the first lockdown was a bit of an eye opener.  Since we reopened we have barely had enough income in the clubhouse to cover staff costs for it.  Another two lockdowns and I dread to think what it has done to the clubs finances. Several people were laid off after the first lockdown to help reduce costs.

We were being given discounts on next years subs but a plea has already gone to the members to forego this.

There is only way way forward in reality and that is for members to be asked to dig deeper in to their pockets.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 7, 2021)

What I find a bit irritating is that apparently as soon as the lockdown was announced a number of members emailed the Manager straightaway to ask if they were getting refunds.


----------



## Green Man (Jan 7, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			What I find a bit irritating is that apparently as soon as the lockdown was announced a number of members emailed the Manager straightaway to ask if they were getting refunds.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it depends on what type of club it is. If a private members club like mine I think the members need to just accept its nobody's fault and accept it. Asking for money back only hurts the club going forward. That would be my view.

Some members will just see it as a service they pay for and think that no play = no pay. 

If I was at a club owned by a company and ran for profit I think my view would be slightly different.


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 7, 2021)

Green Man said:



			I suppose it depends on what type of club it is. If a private members club like mine I think the members need to just accept its nobody's fault and accept it. Asking for money back only hurts the club going forward. That would be my view.

Some members will just see it as a service they pay for and think that no play = no pay.

If I was at a club owned by a company and ran for profit I think my view would be slightly different.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes I would agree with you. I often forget to point out that we are a members club.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 7, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			What I find a bit irritating is that apparently as soon as the lockdown was announced a number of members emailed the Manager straightaway to ask if they were getting refunds.
		
Click to expand...

I've had the same with our junior football club. Just had a load of messages to ask if we will be refunding any of the yearly subs. Same people who asked last time. 

This is despite us lowering them from last year due to the season being made shorter, and us explaining that they are set at the bare minimum to cover our operating cost for a season. 

I've had to explain again they cover a season of playing football, not a set amount of activities per month.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 7, 2021)

On reopening in May our club took on 40+ new members in the first 2 weeks.  By late summer they were not taking on any more 7 day members and have now introduced a registration fee of £750 on top of the subs which I believe has never has never happened before.
All members have paid subs throughout the pandemic.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 7, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Thinking about this from the club's / business perspective. For a typical private club in 2020, I am guessing:

- Revenue from bar and kitchen was massively down, but costs were also down, so the net impact is probably close to zero.
- Operating costs were probably down a little bit, due to staff on furlough.
- Revenue from societies / green fees was significantly down.
- Membership subs were moderately up, the bulk was all collected at the start of the financial year, but then a surge in new members joining over the summer has provided a welcome pro rata boost.

All of this indicates that the club is unlikely to have made any surplus in 2020. So if the club wants to provide compensation or a discount to members, how is this being funded?

Either by reducing costs, which will lower the quality of the course. Or by raising debt / dipping into cash reserves, which were probably being saved for a capital project like drainage improvements etc. Both of these options are unappealing to members, although the impact will be seen in the long term.

Have these issues been discussed at any of your clubs? There's been minimal comms from my club so I don't know if my assumptions are valid.
		
Click to expand...

This pretty much sums up my club.

Where we differ slightly, we had well over a hundred new members during the summer, a not insignificant increase in revenue from subs, and while there was no revenue from the bar during LD1, during the summer it was mental, I have never seen it so busy, so they might have recouped a bit there.

The thing with our club is the renewals go out in November to be paid by whatever means by the 31st December. In theory everyone will either have paid or set up a direct debit prior to LD3. This isn't always the case though.

As an example, in our four ball, two of us have paid up fully, one has arranged staggered payments and the fourth has done nothing. This however is the norm.

A few years ago while stood on the first tee the Pro wandered up and said "xxx, the Secretary has informed me that should I see you I am to let you know that you are banned until you pay your subs". Oh, how we laughed as he turned the colour of beetroot. He wasn't trying to con anyone or save any money. It was just that paying his subs wasn't particularly high on his list of things to do. This was in March by the way, and he was only two and half months late with them.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 7, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			This pretty much sums up my club.

Where we differ slightly, we had well over a hundred new members during the summer, a not insignificant increase in revenue from subs, and while there was no revenue from the bar during LD1, during the summer it was mental, I have never seen it so busy, so they might have recouped a bit there.

The thing with our club is the renewals go out in November to be paid by whatever means by the 31st December. In theory everyone will either have paid or set up a direct debit prior to LD3. This isn't always the case though.

As an example, in our four ball, two of us have paid up fully, one has arranged staggered payments and the fourth has done nothing. This however is the norm.

A few years ago while stood on the first tee the Pro wandered up and said "xxx, the Secretary has informed me that should I see you I am to let you know that you are banned until you pay your subs". Oh, how we laughed as he turned the colour of beetroot. He wasn't trying to con anyone or save any money. It was just that paying his subs wasn't particularly high on his list of things to do. This was in March by the way, and he was only two and half months late with them.
		
Click to expand...

I would say 2 and a half weeks is an oversight, 2 and a half months is extracting the Michael.😂😂😂


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 7, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			This pretty much sums up my club.

Where we differ slightly, we had well over a hundred new members during the summer, a not insignificant increase in revenue from subs, and while there was no revenue from the bar during LD1, during the summer it was mental, I have never seen it so busy, so they might have recouped a bit there.

The thing with our club is the renewals go out in November to be paid by whatever means by the 31st December. In theory everyone will either have paid or set up a direct debit prior to LD3. This isn't always the case though.

As an example, in our four ball, two of us have paid up fully, one has arranged staggered payments and the fourth has done nothing. This however is the norm.

A few years ago while stood on the first tee the Pro wandered up and said "xxx, the Secretary has informed me that should I see you I am to let you know that you are banned until you pay your subs". Oh, how we laughed as he turned the colour of beetroot. He wasn't trying to con anyone or save any money. It was just that paying his subs wasn't particularly high on his list of things to do. This was in March by the way, and he was only two and half months late with them.
		
Click to expand...

We are given 7 days grace to pay the renewal only. It used to be am month but so many players left it until the last of the that month it was curtailed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2021)

Subs due at the end of next month and nothing mentioned to date. I think they need to be careful if they are thinking about raising subs too far as I have heard a few rumblings from long standing members. It's a tough decision trying to find a way to balance books or offset already accumulated losses. At the moment I'm not trying to be chilled and wait for the envelope to land first


----------



## petema99 (Jan 7, 2021)

We had bar credit doubled up last membership round (July), but nothing else - nothing announced this time round yet


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 7, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Direct debits on hold currently while shut and was at 80% in tier 4.
		
Click to expand...

How does that work for those who've paid annually in full or don't the club offer that option?


----------



## timd77 (Jan 7, 2021)

I joined my club in the summer and so I’ve no idea if they did anything in the first lockdown, nothing was said for November and nothing mentioned this time. It’s a member’s club and so I’m torn on it at the moment.

On one hand, I love the course and I want to go back there to play when this is all over. I understand that some staff will still be working and need to be paid and I understand that revenue will be down as a whole. We’re no longer taking on new members and so if I did leave or suspend my membership, I wouldn’t get straight back in.

On the other hand, my income has massively reduced since November lockdown and will likely continue that way during this one. I’ve already had to dip into savings to cover bills, and so paying out £100 a month for something I can’t use seems total madness and irresponsible. It’ll end up being around £400 altogether on nothing.

I don’t know. 😏


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 7, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			How does that work for those who've paid annually in full or don't the club offer that option?
		
Click to expand...

It’s not an option, used to be but not anymore. Changed to attract more members. Just a flat £125 p/m but can’t cancel for winter and come back in spring.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 8, 2021)

We have just had £200 put on our bar cards, which is nice. I guess it is to encourage spending when we re-open, but overall, it's a nice gesture, and one that really wasn't necessary.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 8, 2021)

Our club just make you sign a 12 month contract much like a gym. Join, pay your subs, renew after the year is done - but every members year starts and ends at different times!

Our owners have added every month of golf we have missed on top of the current year. I joined in July, so ill pay membership subs till July 21, then play golf in August, September and October for free. 

Brilliant owners, the business and its employees and they themselves dont seem to be suffering. I think mostly down to the success of a minigolf course that opened in 2018 which last summer, was so rammed all day every day, for £30 for a family, it raked in the cash!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2021)

timd77 said:



			I joined my club in the summer and so I’ve no idea if they did anything in the first lockdown, nothing was said for November and nothing mentioned this time. It’s a member’s club and so I’m torn on it at the moment.

On one hand, I love the course and I want to go back there to play when this is all over. I understand that some staff will still be working and need to be paid and I understand that revenue will be down as a whole. We’re no longer taking on new members and so if I did leave or suspend my membership, I wouldn’t get straight back in.

On the other hand, my income has massively reduced since November lockdown and will likely continue that way during this one. I’ve already had to dip into savings to cover bills, and so paying out £100 a month for something I can’t use seems total madness and irresponsible. It’ll end up being around £400 altogether on nothing.

I don’t know. 😏
		
Click to expand...

Sadly that's a tough call. If you jacked the membership (which is clearly the logical move) could you join again at another club easily until you can get back into the club you are at now? If not can you not approach the current club and explain your situation and see if there is a way of witholding membership on financial grounds


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 8, 2021)

I just decided to join a club with membership subscriptions this Jan and then days later, lockdown happens. I don't know what they did for previous lockdowns - not expecting any rebate for this since I've only just joined and they gave us a cheap pro-rata deal for Jan-Apr taking us up to their normal renewal date which is May 1st. I managed to play there once.. as long as I play a lot between end of lockdown and end of April I can still get my money's worth overall, so I'm trying not to worry about it too much. The timing was highly annoying though. I even had a round booked on Tuesday 4th that was kyboshed.


----------



## timd77 (Jan 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly that's a tough call. If you jacked the membership (which is clearly the logical move) could you join again at another club easily until you can get back into the club you are at now? If not can you not approach the current club and explain your situation and see if there is a way of witholding membership on financial grounds
		
Click to expand...

I’ll probably see what develops over the next couple of week. I think if I left I wouldn’t go back, would be too embarrassed and probably get black balled anyway!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I just decided to join a club with membership subscriptions this Jan and then days later, lockdown happens. I don't know what they did for previous lockdowns - not expecting any rebate for this since I've only just joined and they gave us a cheap pro-rata deal for Jan-Apr taking us up to their normal renewal date which is May 1st. I managed to play there once.. as long as I play a lot between end of lockdown and end of April *I can still get my money's worth overall, *so I'm trying not to worry about it too much. The timing was highly annoying though. I even had a round booked on Tuesday 4th that was kyboshed.
		
Click to expand...

That's my plan for the year. While I never worked out the exact sums, rough calculations lead me to believe that I pay about £5 a round. It will take some doing, but I'm going for a new record of £3 a round this year, once LD3 is over. Here's hoping for a great summer.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 8, 2021)

I don’t think we will get anything back off the club and I wouldn’t want anything back anyway. Last year cost them a bunch in lost revenue and them refunding anything would cause more loss. I’d rather have a club to play at than a few quid back


----------



## Philip Doran (Jan 8, 2021)

I’m paying about 1500 for 5 day membership this third will probably mean a loss of at 1/3 of annual fee. No offer so far from owner who is not short of a few bob. Decided to suck it up early on but now it’s getting ridiculous and unfair. I don’t mind paying some towards maintenance but it is a service they are providing


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 8, 2021)

Our subs were announced back in December - as they are applicable from Jan 1st. They are being held at same level as last year. Last year we got no refunds and nobody is expecting (or asking for) one this time round in lockdown 3. 

And surprisingly, the 2020 accounts were up about £220K up on the equivalent period  for the previous year. (Mainly down to business rate rebate and new members joining fees). So have managed to get some long needed new machinery for the greens team (mowers, overseeder etc)


----------



## HampshireHog (Jan 8, 2021)

This years subscription left my account today.  Members club so no money back for closures, but no increase this year.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 9, 2021)

My club are again bring brilliant

Subs freezed whilst there closed 

Should be £1000 a year I'm coming up to a year next month and will have paid £700 (with a months credit by looks as they couldn't stop this month's DD so will cover the first month open)

Very happy with how their dealing with us


----------



## banjofred (Jan 9, 2021)

Our renewal is 1 April. I paid the full year (£1000 near as dammit) up front the first week of March (fool!!). During the first lockdown the club offered us a months money back or we could take that amount off next years dues. They also made a point of mentioning that a number have people had just told the club to keep the extra....just to help the club. But because the timing of the closure was perfect for people who wait to pay until the last second.....a whole lot of people paid nothing during that time. I was going to take some money off next years dues, but because I'm not sure I'm renewing I sent an email to them a few days ago asking for the months money now....haven't heard anything back yet. I just can't see golf getting anywhere *near* back to normal for ages....another reason to maybe take a break from golf.


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 12, 2021)

Subs are staying as they are and all members who rejoin by April 1st will get 12 months for 10.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 12, 2021)

Happy (and fortunate enough) to pay the normal fees plus a number of donations in staff gratuity as part of my renewals of my two clubs this year.

I'm not fussed about the low value for money last year or this year. I think of it as investing in having places to return to in the future.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			as long as I play a lot between end of lockdown and end of April I can still get my money's worth overall
		
Click to expand...

When do you think the end of lockdown will be?

I have a feeling this time we're in it for the long haul  and we might not be out on the courses before April


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2021)

Message from club chairman today.  We normally send out renewal notices 1st Feb to be paid or payment plan in place by end Feb. However decision on 2021/22 subs is on hold until we have completed the finance review the club will carry out after mid-Feb government review of pandemic situation.  At that point we’ll know if we are to reopen soon after or we get told when we might be able to.  We have a solid waiting list at the moment so situation in respect of replacing those who do not renew is good. But we have to be careful.

personally i am as @Jimaroid in that I am not concerned that I might not have got great value for money last year when I look at it in terms of cost/round.  But I count myself very fortunate to be able to say that, and my membership of my club is more than just playing rounds of golf.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 12, 2021)

sunshine said:



			When do you think the end of lockdown will be?

I have a feeling this time we're in it for the long haul  and we might not be out on the courses before April 

Click to expand...

You definitely need a different username.


----------



## gopher99 (Jan 12, 2021)

I will be looking at flexi membership once my membership runs out in April, I have moved out of the area since i joined and can’t see myself going back just to play golf or use the gym because I have to justify the monthly fee. It will work out very expensive otherwise.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 12, 2021)

When crisis is over a few clubs will cease to exist . I would imagine the membership at the surviving clubs will get to capacity quickly
Most likely impose a joining fee and have waiting lists .


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 12, 2021)

Jimaroid said:



			I'm not fussed about the low value for money last year or this year. I think of it as investing in having places to return to in the future.
		
Click to expand...

I would hope all members of golf clubs think like this but they don’t.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 12, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I would hope all members of golf clubs think like this but they don’t.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly 

Thankfully the majority of our members have supported the club throughout , we are full and a waiting list right now , we offered a choice of credit and the vote was no , we kept subs the same and we are going to spend more money this year finishing the irrigation off. The club have again offered credit in terms of cash back or onto the bar card for the current lockdown but I’ll turn it down. There will only be a club there to play when lockdown does finish if we support it during these times.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 12, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Exactly

Thankfully the majority of our members have supported the club throughout , we are full and a waiting list right now , we offered a choice of credit and the vote was no , we kept subs the same and we are going to spend more money this year finishing the irrigation off. The club have again offered credit in terms of cash back or onto the bar card for the current lockdown but I’ll turn it down. There will only be a club there to play when lockdown does finish if we support it during these times.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn’t agree more. Having been a member at one club and helping close it all down it’s not a process I can recommend. 

Selling all the green keeping equipment for peanuts just felt soul destroying.


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 12, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I would hope all members of golf clubs think like this but they don’t.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but I have to say forking out the annual membership fee on March 1st when, I suspect, we still won't know when we are likely to be back playing, is a hard pill to swallow. Will just have to bite the bullet and write off the time we are closed, as I did last year.

Our fees have been frozen, but no sign of offering more than 12 months membership. Refunds have been more or less ruled out, rightly so in my eyes, as it would be minimal and investment in the course has been made.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 12, 2021)

SteveJay said:



			I agree but I have to say forking out the annual membership fee on March 1st when, I suspect, we still won't know when we are likely to be back playing, is a hard pill to swallow. Will just have to bite the bullet and write off the time we are closed, as I did last year.

Our fees have been frozen, but no sign of offering more than 12 months membership. Refunds have been more or less ruled out, rightly so in my eyes, as it would be minimal and investment in the course has been made.
		
Click to expand...

Are you at a members owned club or a proprietary owned club?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 12, 2021)

We still haven't decided yet. Until we know when we are allowed back out on the course no decision can be made. It will probably end up as an option of proportional refund of fees to bar card, donate to club or a combination of the two.


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 13, 2021)

timd77 said:



			I’ll probably see what develops over the next couple of week. I think if I left I wouldn’t go back, would be too embarrassed and probably get black balled anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Have a chat with your club and see if they are members of the CASC scheme.  Its a tax exemption scheme run by UK gov to help sports clubs, they are very likely to be enrolled.

If they are, Clause 2.7 of the guidlines requirers them to offer reduced price memberships for those who find the financial burden a barrier to membership.

Im not an expert, (and this may not even describe your situation!) just happened to stumble across the guidlines, but very much worth having a dig and finding out if your club can help.


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 13, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Are you at a members owned club or a proprietary owned club?
		
Click to expand...

Members owned, but the land is leased from the local council.


----------



## IanM (Jan 13, 2021)

Paying my annual subs this week.... we got a small decrease in light of all the closures, but it is member owned, so it's a clear choice between supporting the club or not.  Wife is at St Pierre (Marriott owned) No subs chargeable while it's closed.  They presumably are big enough t take the hit, but for how long?


----------



## sunshine (Jan 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You definitely need a different username. 

Click to expand...

Tell me about it - everything is so bleak right now. Desperately need some sunshine


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2021)

My club has just sent an email with a survey on asking for ratings on all things connected to the club. Waived my right to anonymity so expecting to be black balled after lockdown.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 14, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My club has just sent an email with a survey on asking for ratings on all things connected to the club. Waived my right to anonymity so expecting to be black balled after lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t believe it’s taken them this long to be honest 😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			Can’t believe it’s taken them this long to be honest 😁
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment. Have ridden my luck for a while now. Didn't see the point when being negative (and there were some topics where I called it as *I* see it) to hide behind anonymity although it was offered at the very start of the survey. The club know I am vocal on my opinions so if they want to take up my points I'm happy to argue my corner


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2021)

We renewed in November, full fees, which is fine with me. Club did give those that paid on time a free three ball playing with member. That will cover my three ball donation to H4H last year.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 15, 2021)

Letter from the chairman came yesterday. Justification of costs and usage of membership funds. They did not furlough the green staff and they worked through the lock downs. Their work is evident, but you could argue what have you spent the membership on in the preceding 10 yrs.. as the course should be maintained. They have raised the cost by 2% in line with inflation ( allegedly- not sure where they get that figure) . The full membership will suck it up the course is very popular, I would argue that the reduced fees for the ages 22-32 should see a 10-15% rise but these have not been touched. But I will pay my membership, it hasn’t got prohibitive yet.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jan 15, 2021)

Subs due in March, 2% increase, in line with inflation. Club has done a lot of work during lockdown and course is in great nick. Probably will have a waiting list for new members. They recruited loads after initial lockdown.


----------



## Sats (Jan 15, 2021)

Just had an email from our chairman, stating that subs will not be due until June. I think given the economic climate that's reasonable and appropriate.


----------



## theoneandonly (Jan 15, 2021)

Haaaaaaaaaaarrrrrr, My club is freezing our monthly payments for as long as lockdown runs.


----------



## DRW (Jan 15, 2021)

Think I know all of them now, for next year fees. A selection pot of different responses :-

1 club up 6.25%, expensive but tee times almost always available due to restricted number membership, need to find another club like this, no thought paid up
1 club the same as last year, nothing given, loads of extra visitors and new members, was difficult getting a tee time, managed to play 4 times
1 club the same as last year, nothing given, to many active members, been a problem for 1.5 years nothing to do with the virus but was made worse, managed to play 10 times.
1 club a couple of months free & 3 guest fees, managed to play 3 times I think, mainly due to welsh government restrictions
1 club a discount of around 10% iirc, tee times were restricted to certain times, that meant I almost didn't play there due to work pressures, think I managed about 10 times

Up in the air with them and what to do, as cant see this year being much better. Think I am leaving at least 2 of them, due to not being able to get tee times that work, extra work pressures and partly to save money, with the reduction in my business that is happening.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 15, 2021)

DRW said:



			Think I know all of them now, for next year fees. A selection pot of different responses :-

1 club up 6.25%, expensive but tee times almost always available due to restricted number membership, need to find another club like this, no thought paid up
1 club the same as last year, nothing given, loads of extra visitors and new members, was difficult getting a tee time, managed to play 4 times
1 club the same as last year, nothing given, to many active members, been a problem for 1.5 years nothing to do with the virus but was made worse, managed to play 10 times.
1 club a couple of months free & 3 guest fees, managed to play 3 times I think, mainly due to welsh government restrictions
1 club a discount of around 10% iirc, tee times were restricted to certain times, that meant I almost didn't play there due to work pressures, think I managed about 10 times

Up in the air with them and what to do, as cant see this year being much better. Think I am leaving at least 2 of them, due to not being able to get tee times that work, extra work pressures and partly to save money, with the reduction in my business that is happening.
		
Click to expand...

You have a membership at 5 Clubs?


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 15, 2021)

price freeze at my place,

unsure if any rebates will be given due to Covid closure.

I'm happy to play the full amount on time to ensure I still have a golf course to return to


----------



## SammmeBee (Jan 15, 2021)

2blue said:



			You have a membership at 5 Clubs?
		
Click to expand...

And how much are each (if you don’t mind the question).....?


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 15, 2021)

I’m one of the lucky ones were in tier 3 and can still play


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 15, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			I’m one of the lucky ones were in tier 3 and can still play
		
Click to expand...

Well go and play, hope the weather stays kind and enjoy.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2021)

Rumour today of a £470 rebate


----------



## drewster (Jan 15, 2021)

Our place are really pushing the boat out for 21/22. They're paying our EGU subscriptions and putting £25 on our green cards to spend in the bar. In the meantime we're now fully stocked with members, with a waiting list and are going back to charging joining fees.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 16, 2021)

I have a dilemma. Been at the club for 12 months now and in that time the Club has been closed for 5 months. I pay £1100 a year and it runs August to August. I have 6 months left and currently paying monthly direct debits, we have had no rebates.

Another club has emailed me as I have been on their waiting list for 14 months. They said I am now top of waiting list and will be contacted some time in February/March.  It is the best course in my local area for draining but there is a registration fee of £1000 and then £1100 subs. I am hoping I can join in August when my current membership runs out otherwise I would have to cancel my current membership. The other issue is the 2 clubs are 10-15 mins from where I live but are in different county golf unions and I have entered 5 county qualifiers between May and July.

I will wait until I get the call but I will probably turn the new club down if I can’t join in August.  The difference in draining is not whether the courses are open but being clean and dry after a round or covered in mud during the winter months.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2021)

I really feel for my previous club.

For members paying by direct debit, due to clauses in the contract all payments were deferred which although great for the member must have hurt the club.  For members paying in one lump payment, they have lost 6 months golf.

With renewals coming up the members who have paid up in one hit are expecting a discount adjustment to their renewals which is around 700 based on opening in feb, but I don’t see financially how a club can offer a 50% reduction to 50% of its members unless it spreads it over 2-3 years.

Also how many members will see direct debit as a secured way of membership which has to effect the clubs cash flow.

I think it’s fair to say that if it’s expected to give £700 back of renewals, it will have an impact on sub renewals but there are others better in the area that are not a lot more....

Tough times


----------



## hovis (Jan 16, 2021)

Having to pay full subs isn't my bug bear.  It's the zero acknowledgement from the club.  Pretty much been "you all have to pay full stop".    If I was in management I would at least be sending out emails or Facebook photos of what out money goes towards, what's being done and the importance of keeping money coming in.


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 16, 2021)

hovis said:



			Having to pay full subs isn't my bug bear.  It's the zero acknowledgement from the club.  Pretty much been "you all have to pay full stop".    If I was in management I would at least be sending out emails or Facebook photos of what out money goes towards, what's being done and the importance of keeping money coming in.
		
Click to expand...

Golf clubs, members clubs specifically, believe themselves to be special. They forget they’re a leisure provider, just like many others.


----------



## woofers (Jan 16, 2021)

Diamond said:



			I have a dilemma. Been at the club for 12 months now and in that time the Club has been closed for 5 months. I pay £1100 a year and it runs August to August. I have 6 months left and currently paying monthly direct debits, we have had no rebates.

Another club has emailed me as I have been on their waiting list for 14 months. They said I am now top of waiting list and will be contacted some time in February/March.  It is the best course in my local area for draining but there is a registration fee of £1000 and then £1100 subs. I am hoping I can join in August when my current membership runs out otherwise I would have to cancel my current membership. The other issue is the 2 clubs are 10-15 mins from where I live but are in different county golf unions and I have entered 5 county qualifiers between May and July.

I will wait until I get the call but I will probably turn the new club down if I can’t join in August.  The difference in draining is not whether the courses are open but being clean and dry after a round or covered in mud during the winter months.
		
Click to expand...

I think you should think long term and take the short term financial pain. Join the club that you originally wanted and signed up to the waiting list. Get a refund for the county qualifiers. “being clean and dry after a round or covered in mud during the winter months” is the clincher for me.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2021)

woofers said:



			I think you should think long term and take the short term financial pain. Join the club that you originally wanted and signed up to the waiting list. Get a refund for the county qualifiers. “being clean and dry after a round or covered in mud during the winter months” is the clincher for me.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly why I’m looking to move to a new club for 21,


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 16, 2021)

full_throttle said:



			price freeze at my place,

unsure if any rebates will be given due to Covid closure.

I'm happy to play the full amount on time to ensure I still have a golf course to return to
		
Click to expand...

This for me to.
But have to pay this week when I can’t even use the course.
But it is what it is .


----------



## timd77 (Jan 16, 2021)

hovis said:



			Having to pay full subs isn't my bug bear.  It's the zero acknowledgement from the club.  Pretty much been "you all have to pay full stop".    If I was in management I would at least be sending out emails or Facebook photos of what out money goes towards, what's being done and the importance of keeping money coming in.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on. A nominal gesture to acknowledge our support would do the world of good, £50 to be spent in the pro shop means they’d get it back anyway, or a month free would be absolutely fine. Guarantee as soon as they’re back open they’ll be begging us to spend money in the shop/clubhouse!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2021)

As a members club I feel torn. We need the members fees as the bedrock of finances each year so understand why the club is insisting on DD's being paid etc but seeing money going out for no return isn't easy. There are rumours of a rebate which would be good but there are some conditions that need to fall into place apparently so not a done deal.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jan 17, 2021)

We haven’t had a penny back or it even mentioned .
so I been paying a direct debit every month for  no golf ,the clubs a members club and in a pretty good financial position with the membership full and a waiting list .
They have kept all green staff on rather than furlough and have re done 8 of the bunkers with the Ecco bunker system so they are using the time to improve ,but It would be nice to have somthing back as i can’t justify full membership next year if I’m going to lose so much golf .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2021)

Carpfather1 said:



			We haven’t had a penny back or it even mentioned .
so I been paying a direct debit every month for  no golf ,the clubs a members club and in a pretty good financial position with the membership full and a waiting list .
They have kept all green staff on rather than furlough and have re done 8 of the bunkers with the Ecco bunker system so they are using the time to improve ,but It would be nice to have somthing back as i can’t justify full membership next year if I’m going to lose so much golf .
		
Click to expand...

Not sure we're in the same good financial position of your club, but we're not in a mess either. Other than that I'm in the same situation and paying for nothing. We have some staff on furlough. Haven't been to the course since we went into lockdown so no idea what the green staff are doing in terms of course upkeep but hoping to see some changes.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Jan 17, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure we're in the same good financial position of your club, but we're not in a mess either. Other than that I'm in the same situation and paying for nothing. We have some staff on furlough. Haven't been to the course since we went into lockdown so no idea what the green staff are doing in terms of course upkeep but hoping to see some changes.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the same scenario ,we have regular emails with pictures and updates of what they’re doing ,to be honest I’ve never known a club to put as much back into the course which is nice ,it’s just all this mess with Covid.
Be interesting to see if they offer anything back to the membership for all the lost months


----------

